# AFI Screenwriting Fall 2021



## lucychoi97

I guess no one has started the AFI Screenwriting thread yet so here we go!
How many of you are applying to this discipline? And are you confident about your materials?

Also I got one more question. During your application process, under Education Information section, what did you guys write for Production Experience? Do I just list my production experience on-campus or does that also include off-campus experience?


----------



## Chris W

When's the deadline?


----------



## lucychoi97

Chris W said:


> When's the deadline?


December 2nd


----------



## llueve

Hi Lucy, I'm applying to AFI Screenwriting too. Been focusing on another app due this weekend, but will circle back to this one soon and let you know what I list under Production Experience.

As for confidence in my materials... I have to say, of all the prompts, AFI's is the one I've struggled with the most. I have a scene in place, but I just don't love it, may scrap it and start over. With only two weeks to go, it's a bit of a gamble, but hey, the theme is "risk" after all! ;D


----------



## lucychoi97

llueve said:


> Hi Lucy, I'm applying to AFI Screenwriting too. Been focusing on another app due this weekend, but will circle back to this one soon and let you know what I list under Production Experience.
> 
> As for confidence in my materials... I have to say, of all the prompts, AFI's is the one I've struggled with the most. I have a scene in place, but I just don't love it, may scrap it and start over. With only two weeks to go, it's a bit of a gamble, but hey, the theme is "risk" after all! ;D


Yeah I hear you. The prompt was hard for me too. A LOT to cover! It took me a long time to think of an idea that really satisfied me.
Good luck with your 'risk'! And let me know what you would list under production experience!


----------



## llueve

lucychoi97 said:


> During your application process, under Education Information section, what did you guys write for Production Experience? Do I just list my production experience on-campus or does that also include off-campus experience?


Hi again! Finally had a chance to look at the application layout.

What's confusing is that the Production Experience question appears under the "Education" tab, but I don't think it refers only to Production Experience gained in college (or high school, or continuing ed. courses).

For example, I didn't do film in undergrad, but I have a few years of film work experience outside of school. So I'm going to list the following:
My experience in professional Post Production (Post PA work, assistant editor work, editor work)
My experience on set (Script Supervisor on 1 micro-budget feature and a handful of shorts; Camera PA on tiny web series shoots)
My experience taking film classes after college (1 TV Writing class; 1 film directing class)

All of these things are listed on my resume, but since I'm in doubt, I think I may err on the side of too much info than giving them too little info.

Maybe if I had taken a Film Production class in college, but had majored in, say, Political Science, I would list that class here so they know 'Hey, my college major doesn't point to this fact, but I do know what happens on set!'

And maybe I'll ask AFI directly what they want. If I do, I'll post again here!


----------



## lucychoi97

llueve said:


> Hi again! Finally had a chance to look at the application layout.
> 
> What's confusing is that the Production Experience question appears under the "Education" tab, but I don't think it refers only to Production Experience gained in college (or high school, or continuing ed. courses).
> 
> For example, I didn't do film in undergrad, but I have a few years of film work experience outside of school. So I'm going to list the following:
> My experience in professional Post Production (Post PA work, assistant editor work, editor work)
> My experience on set (Script Supervisor on 1 micro-budget feature and a handful of shorts; Camera PA on tiny web series shoots)
> My experience taking film classes after college (1 TV Writing class; 1 film directing class)
> 
> All of these things are listed on my resume, but since I'm in doubt, I think I may err on the side of too much info than giving them too little info.
> 
> Maybe if I had taken a Film Production class in college, but had majored in, say, Political Science, I would list that class here so they know 'Hey, my college major doesn't point to this fact, but I do know what happens on set!'
> 
> And maybe I'll ask AFI directly what they want. If I do, I'll post again here!


Thanks! I appreciate it!
I already sent an email to the admission office to ask that but no reply yet. I guess I'll just include my on and off campus experience briefly as you said.
Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## CampbellSoup

Hi! First time applicant. I'm applying straight out of college, where I'm graduating a year early, so I'm a little young. Do you think that will come into play in their decision? I feel like the conservatory has a lot more older applicants. I'm also confused about the production experience. It's such a small space to type, I'm not sure how much information to put.


----------



## annebaxterofficial

Any word from the admissions office on production experience?


----------



## lucychoi97

annebaxterofficial said:


> Any word from the admissions office on production experience?


not yet. I just listed my brief production experience and submitted.


----------



## llueve

Question for y'all about the prompt scene about risk...

Three characters, is what the rules say.
Do your scenes have only 3 human beings in sight, or just 3 named characters, but you've allowed yourself Background Actors (eg: "MALL SHOPPERS walk through the atrium") or even one-line-deliverers that you're not counting towards your 3 characters (eg: "a TICKET BOOTH VENDOR takes their tickets. _TICKET VENDOR–Second room on the left_")?

The scene I have currently only has 3 people in it period, no background, nothing. But I'm thinking of writing a whole new scene and all my ideas take place in large spaces with lots of people.

Thoughts?


----------



## lucychoi97

llueve said:


> Question for y'all about the prompt scene about risk...
> 
> Three characters, is what the rules say.
> Do your scenes have only 3 human beings in sight, or just 3 named characters, but you've allowed yourself Background Actors (eg: "MALL SHOPPERS walk through the atrium") or even one-line-deliverers that you're not counting towards your 3 characters (eg: "a TICKET BOOTH VENDOR takes their tickets. _TICKET VENDOR–Second room on the left_")?
> 
> The scene I have currently only has 3 people in it period, no background, nothing. But I'm thinking of writing a whole new scene and all my ideas take place in large spaces with lots of people.
> 
> Thoughts?


Hi 
I just kept mine simple with just 3 characters on screen. I left it open-ended with someone (off-screen) approaching them. 
Anyway what I think is it would be okay to have background actors, but just don't name them or let them speak.
As long as the dialogue is between the 3 characters I think it should be fine. But this is just my personal opinion. It is always best to ask the school but the last time I asked AFI I didn't get a reply from them. And thanksgiving is approaching so you might want to hurry.
About the ticket vendor, I would just keep it simple, for example _James receives the ticket from the booth_, without showing the person at the booth.
Hope it helps.


----------



## Chris W

Our very own @Septopus7 just wrote an amazing article on what he learned applying and getting into USC and AFI... Check it out!














 After Three Years of Rejection, I Got Into The Two Best Film Schools in The World. Here Are The Five Things I Learned...


					So...you’re applying for film school, huh?

I mean, that’s just my assumption. Not sure why you would bother reading this otherwise, especially with where we are currently in The Cycle of Applications. These next couple weeks are pretty much when all the major film school programs have their...
				


Septopus7
Nov 19, 2020
Comments: 8
Category: Applying to Film School


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> Our very own @Septopus7 just wrote an amazing article on what he learned applying and getting into USC and AFI... Check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Three Years of Rejection, I Got Into The Two Best Film Schools in The World. Here Are The Five Things I Learned...
> 
> 
> So...you’re applying for film school, huh?
> 
> I mean, that’s just my assumption. Not sure why you would bother reading this otherwise, especially with where we are currently in The Cycle of Applications. These next couple weeks are pretty much when all the major film school programs have their...
> 
> 
> 
> Septopus7
> Nov 19, 2020
> Comments: 8
> Category: Applying to Film School


And now he did an AMA:






						2nd Year AFI Screenwriting Fellow, Accepted USC Screenwriting Applicant, Multi-Year Applicant Person - AMA!
					

Hello applicants,  Septopus here. You might have seen this article I recently posted, re: my experience applying and getting into AFI, USC, etc.    I wrote at length - way too at length, probably, like did anyone actually get through that thing, cause I sure didn't - but thought I would reach...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Inkie9

Hi! I hope everyone is well 
For the risk script, I was just wondering how people have interpreted the 'turn' that AFI ask for? Does it just mean a shift in the direction of the plot and/or a change in characters' feelings, rather than a 'twist' e.g. something shocking revealed?


----------



## lucychoi97

Inkie9 said:


> Hi! I hope everyone is well
> For the risk script, I was just wondering how people have interpreted the 'turn' that AFI ask for? Does it just mean a shift in the direction of the plot and/or a change in characters' feelings, rather than a 'twist' e.g. something shocking revealed?


I understood 'turn' as some kind of twist, but I think it could be simple like a change of decision or direction as you said. It doesn't necessarily have to be shocking I believe.


----------



## Inkie9

lucychoi97 said:


> I understood 'turn' as some kind of twist, but I think it could be simple like a change of decision or direction as you said. It doesn't necessarily have to be shocking I believe.


Ah right, that's good to know - thank you!


----------



## Chris W

Deadline is December 2nd!

How many of you have turned it in? When do you plan on turning it in if you haven't?

I highly recommend not waiting to the last moment btw as one year technical difficulties caused someone to miss the deadline. 😬

Good luck everyone!


----------



## meep

less than five pages should be okay right? if that's the maximum? my script is at a full two


----------



## llueve

abo said:


> less than five pages should be okay right? if that's the maximum? my script is at a full two


Yes absolutely, less than five pages is fine, based on their guidelines. I think as long as you can do everything they asked for (introduce a main character and have a turn) in two pages, then awesome. "Trim all the fat!" they say


----------



## CampbellSoup

Is anyone filling out the scholarship form? I know it's not due till February but I figured I'd get it all done at once. It asks how much you're requesting, would it be bad to say as much as possible? haha I want as much in scholarships as I can get obviously but I don't want to sound greedy.


----------



## equus_auctor

CampbellSoup said:


> Is anyone filling out the scholarship form? I know it's not due till February but I figured I'd get it all done at once. It asks how much you're requesting, would it be bad to say as much as possible? haha I want as much in scholarships as I can get obviously but I don't want to sound greedy.


I basically feel the same way (I want as much as they can give me) but from what I've heard, it's helpful to come up with an actual dollar amount. You could just put the full (rather obscene) price of yearly tuition.


----------



## MaybeSese

Hey everyone! Just applied last night. I’m 28 and a fairly non-traditional student but I have several years worth of production experience and believe my writing examples are strong.

Good luck to you all! Hope to meet some of you in the fall.

p.s. I had to toss the Risk prompt into the trash about 5 times before I got something I was happy with. One of the trickiest prompts I’ve seen.


----------



## llueve

CampbellSoup said:


> Is anyone filling out the scholarship form? I know it's not due till February but I figured I'd get it all done at once. It asks how much you're requesting, would it be bad to say as much as possible? haha I want as much in scholarships as I can get obviously but I don't want to sound greedy.


Same here! Are you a US student and did you fill out a FAFSA form? When you do that, they give you something called the ESAR (electronic student aid report) that lists how much they have determined you can/should contribute to your own education. 
So I think I'm gonna take that number, subtract it from the total AFI tuition, and then put that as how much I want/need. It's still a pretty gianormous number. :/


----------



## llueve

MaybeSese said:


> p.s. I had to toss the Risk prompt into the trash about 5 times before I got something I was happy with. One of the trickiest prompts I’ve seen.


 Right?? I had trouble with it too! Worked out in the end, but I restructured it some 4 times (and tried out some other full on alt scenes) before I got it.


----------



## Abbey Normal

llueve said:


> Same here! Are you a US student and did you fill out a FAFSA form? When you do that, they give you something called the ESAR (electronic student aid report) that lists how much they have determined you can/should contribute to your own education.
> So I think I'm gonna take that number, subtract it from the total AFI tuition, and then put that as how much I want/need. It's still a pretty gianormous number. :/


By the looks of it, I'll be asking AFI for a 6-figure scholarship haha. I know AFI recently received a $5 million donation to help support diverse voices. Let's pray that AFI is super generous to the class of 2021.


----------



## CampbellSoup

llueve said:


> Same here! Are you a US student and did you fill out a FAFSA form? When you do that, they give you something called the ESAR (electronic student aid report) that lists how much they have determined you can/should contribute to your own education.
> So I think I'm gonna take that number, subtract it from the total AFI tuition, and then put that as how much I want/need. It's still a pretty gianormous number. :/


I am a US student, I haven't done that yet, though. Good call!


----------



## @lbert

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

Abbey Normal said:


> By the looks of it, I'll be asking AFI for a 6-figure scholarship haha. I know AFI recently received a $5 million donation to help support diverse voices. Let's pray that AFI is super generous to the class of 2021.


Wow! If this is true then they can literally be generous in offering full-ride scholarships for many first-year fellows  

By the way, did you ask for a six-figure sum?


----------



## Abbey Normal

Millennimum Nemo said:


> Wow! If this is true then they can literally be generous in offering full-ride scholarships for many first-year fellows
> 
> By the way, did you ask for a six-figure sum?


Hey! Yes, it's true (see link below). It appears fellows going into the 2021 semester will be the first ones to receive the scholarship. I haven't started the scholarship application, but I'm definitely going to ask for as much as I can possibly get. Six-figure sum, here I come haha!









						AFI Announces $5 Million Gift From the Perenchio Foundation to Support Diversity
					

AFI announced today that it has received a $5 million gift from the Perenchio Foundation, established to fulfill the charitable wishes of Andrew Jerrold “Jerry” Perenchio, who passed away in 2017. This transformational gift will fund the Perenchio Family Endowed Scholarship to support diverse...




					www.afi.com
				




Fingers crossed to all those who applied!!!


----------



## lucychoi97

Abbey Normal said:


> Hey! Yes, it's true (see link below). It appears fellows going into the 2021 semester will be the first ones to receive the scholarship. I haven't started the scholarship application, but I'm definitely going to ask for as much as I can possibly get. Six-figure sum, here I come haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFI Announces $5 Million Gift From the Perenchio Foundation to Support Diversity
> 
> 
> AFI announced today that it has received a $5 million gift from the Perenchio Foundation, established to fulfill the charitable wishes of Andrew Jerrold “Jerry” Perenchio, who passed away in 2017. This transformational gift will fund the Perenchio Family Endowed Scholarship to support diverse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.afi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed to all those who applied!!!


Heyy I'm thinking of applying to the AFI scholarship as well! Do you mind if I ask what amount are you thinking to ask them for the scholarship? I found that on the application, it says to write down how much I want to receive and I have no idea how much is enough


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

Abbey Normal said:


> Hey! Yes, it's true (see link below). It appears fellows going into the 2021 semester will be the first ones to receive the scholarship. I haven't started the scholarship application, but I'm definitely going to ask for as much as I can possibly get. Six-figure sum, here I come haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFI Announces $5 Million Gift From the Perenchio Foundation to Support Diversity
> 
> 
> AFI announced today that it has received a $5 million gift from the Perenchio Foundation, established to fulfill the charitable wishes of Andrew Jerrold “Jerry” Perenchio, who passed away in 2017. This transformational gift will fund the Perenchio Family Endowed Scholarship to support diverse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.afi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed to all those who applied!!!


Wow, this is a very reassuring view (and frankly ALOT of money!)   🤞


----------



## Krmg

Anyone else hear about AFI Screenwriting interviews!? I got an email late last night about setting up an interview!!!


----------



## lucychoi97

Krmg said:


> Anyone else hear about AFI Screenwriting interviews!? I got an email late last night about setting up an interview!!!


Congrats! Nope I'm still waiting for it. When is your interview?


----------



## Chris W

Krmg said:


> Anyone else hear about AFI Screenwriting interviews!? I got an email late last night about setting up an interview!!!


Congrats! Be sure to edit your application and add the interview notification date. 

Also be sure to change the prefix from _Applied_ to _Interview Scheduled _

Edit button is in the three dot menu or bottom left.
_







_


----------



## Krmg

lucychoi97 said:


> Congrats! Nope I'm still waiting for it. When is your interview?


Thanks! It's scheduled for Jan 29th!


----------



## its_me_mari

Krmg said:


> Anyone else hear about AFI Screenwriting interviews!? I got an email late last night about setting up an interview!!!


Congrats!! Hope it works out! 😄
Still waiting around here!!


----------



## Krmg

marianass45 said:


> Congrats!! Hope it works out! 😄
> Still waiting around here!!


It's early days yet! I'm sending positive vibes y'alls way @marianass45 @lucychoi97 !!


----------



## equus_auctor

Just got my interview request!


----------



## its_me_mari

Guys!!! Just got my interview request as well!


----------



## Krmg

marianass45 said:


> Guys!!! Just got my interview request as well!


Yay!! When are you scheduled for @marianass45 @equus_auctor ??


----------



## its_me_mari

Krmg said:


> Yay!! When are you scheduled for @marianass45 @equus_auctor ??


February 13th!


----------



## equus_auctor

Feb. 13th as well!


----------



## MilesofTrials

New here, just got an interview request as well.


----------



## Krmg

MilesofTrials said:


> New here, just got an interview request as well.


Congrats @MilesofTrials !! When are you scheduled for?


----------



## MilesofTrials

Krmg said:


> Congrats @MilesofTrials !! When are you scheduled for?


Thank you - Feb 6!


----------



## Batsy

I'm new to the thread too (just been lurking haha 😄) I received an interview request a bit ago as well. Scheduled for February 3rd.


----------



## lucychoi97

Congrats everybody!! I'm super anxious right now cuz I haven't received any email from them yet 😬


----------



## meep

got an interview request for Feb. 8th!


----------



## Batsy

lucychoi97 said:


> Congrats everybody!! I'm super anxious right now cuz I haven't received any email from them yet 😬



Don't fret too much 
I think it's still pretty early for requests! I got an email some weeks back that said something about interviews going from February to a few days before the final notification deadline (sometime in March).


----------



## Chris W

marianass45 said:


> Guys!!! Just got my interview request as well!


Awesome! Good luck and remember to update your Application on the site.


----------



## Inkie9

Congratulations to everybody who has been invited to interview!  Exciting and terrifying to know that they're contacting people already!
@lucychoi97 I haven't heard anything back yet either, and sounds like they do it over quite a long period of time so might have a while to wait yet! Been trying to distract myself but unsuccessful so far haha


----------



## its_me_mari

I found out that my interview is going to be with Anna Thomas and Paola Villegas Soruco. I'm curious about the others!
Who are you interviewing with?



Inkie9 said:


> Congratulations to everybody who has been invited to interview!  Exciting and terrifying to know that they're contacting people already!
> @lucychoi97 I haven't heard anything back yet either, and sounds like they do it over quite a long period of time so might have a while to wait yet! Been trying to distract myself but unsuccessful so far haha


Thank you! 
I'm sure they will be sending more interviews, I was looking at last year's thread and if they follow similar dates, they will be sending interview requests for quite a while! I'm rooting for everything to work out! 😃


----------



## annebaxterofficial

I'm interviewing with Anna Thomas and Jennifer Glickman. Also, a headshot?!


----------



## Batsy

I have mine with Ed Decter and Jonathan Fernandez. And @annebaxterofficial I said the same thing about the headshot 😆


----------



## its_me_mari

annebaxterofficial said:


> I'm interviewing with Anna Thomas and Jennifer Glickman. Also, a headshot?!


Yes! I replied with the same I use here on my profile, probably the only headshot I have hahhahaha


----------



## Krmg

marianass45 said:


> I found out that my interview is going to be with Anna Thomas and Paola Villegas Soruco. I'm curious about the others!
> Who are you interviewing with?
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> I'm sure they will be sending more interviews, I was looking at last year's thread and if they follow similar dates, they will be sending interview requests for quite a while! I'm rooting for everything to work out! 😃


Hi @marianass45, I'm interviewing with Anna Thomas and Derek Olson. And my headshot was terrible-ish. My partner took it for me but it's no where's near professional haha, it's the best I could do while stuck in my house haha.


----------



## jenamaya

Hi everyone! I just found this thread... I'm interviewing with Jacob Forman and Jonathan Fernandez on Jan 25! Much earlier than a lot of you so I'll follow up with what my experience was like for those interested. Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## equus_auctor

marianass45 said:


> I found out that my interview is going to be with Anna Thomas and Paola Villegas Soruco. I'm curious about the others!
> Who are you interviewing with?
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> I'm sure they will be sending more interviews, I was looking at last year's thread and if they follow similar dates, they will be sending interview requests for quite a while! I'm rooting for everything to work out! 😃


Mine is with Anna and Paola too


----------



## Chris W

jenamaya said:


> Hi everyone! I just found this thread... I'm interviewing with Jacob Forman and Jonathan Fernandez on Jan 25! Much earlier than a lot of you so I'll follow up with what my experience was like for those interested. Best of luck to everyone!!


Good luck! Be sure to add your application with the relevant dates to our database to help others. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## lucychoi97

Did anyone get an interview today? This is killing me lol


----------



## katiebonnie

lucychoi97 said:


> Did anyone get an interview today? This is killing me lol


I haven't heard anything yet either, don't stress! As someone above said, they will be sending out interview requests right up until the notification date so I reckon we've still got a few weeks to go. 

This was my weakest application though so I've not got high hopes haha 🤦‍♀️ only myself to blame on that. The bloody 'risk' prompt, I talked myself out of what I wrote and so wrote a completely new scene the day it was due🙃


----------



## Abbey Normal

Same. The wait is unbearable!!! Any longer and I might have to make AFI an offer they can't refuse.


----------



## CampbellSoup

I got my interview request the other day! I'm interviewing on Jan 30th! I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## harrietb

From the looks of it, a lot of the people saying they got interviews are American applicants/ Hold American citizenships, so they may circle back to us international applicants later.  It may be wishful thinking but it is a possibility.


----------



## Abbey Normal

harrietb said:


> From the looks of it, a lot of the people saying they got interviews are American applicants/ Hold American citizenships, so they may circle back to us international applicants later.  It may be wishful thinking but it is a possibility.


Looks like the first round of interviews were both domestic/international applicants. I'm hoping AFI continues to roll out more interview requests this week and next. I checked the 2020 applicants and interviews were sent out mid Jan to the end of Jan. So there's still hope. Fingers crossed!


----------



## its_me_mari

Abbey Normal said:


> Looks like the first round of interviews were both domestic/international applicants. I'm hoping AFI continues to roll out more interview requests this week and next. I checked the 2020 applicants and interviews were sent out mid Jan to the end of Jan. So there's still hope. Fingers crossed!


Yees, I saw that too! 
I think they will be sending more requests with time! I don't know exactly how it works but they are probably dividing the interviewers because one person who got the request on the same day as me is being interviewed by the same professors. Maybe they do it like that, I don't know... 

Hoping for everyone to get their request soon. The waiting is horrible (I applied for different MFAs as well I'm checking my email every day).


----------



## Abbey Normal

marianass45 said:


> Yees, I saw that too!
> I think they will be sending more requests with time! I don't know exactly how it works but they are probably dividing the interviewers because one person who got the request on the same day as me is being interviewed by the same professors. Maybe they do it like that, I don't know...
> 
> Hoping for everyone to get their request soon. The waiting is horrible (I applied for different MFAs as well I'm checking my email every day).


My hope is for all of us to get into our dream schools and receive BIG scholarships haha. In the mean time, I'm going to distract myself with great television (Emily in Paris and Bridgerton).


----------



## Abbey Normal

Just received my interview request for Friday, Feb. 19th. Excited and nervous. Mostly nervous. Also, midway through Bridgerton! Wow...sooooo good!!!


----------



## its_me_mari

Abbey Normal said:


> Just received my interview request for Friday, Feb. 19th. Excited and nervous. Mostly nervous. Also, midway through Bridgerton! Wow...sooooo good!!!


Yay!! Congrats! ☺️ (Fellow nervous here hahahahaha)


----------



## katiebonnie

Abbey Normal said:


> Just received my interview request for Friday, Feb. 19th. Excited and nervous. Mostly nervous. Also, midway through Bridgerton! Wow...sooooo good!!!


Me too! Also Feb 19th haha! Congrats!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Here are some light-hearted/feel-good movies from AFI alums to help calm your nerves.

- Hereditary
- Midsommar
- Eraserhead
- Blue Velvet
- Badlands
- Fish Tank


----------



## lucychoi97

congrats to everyone who got their interview scheduled! I guess I might have to wait a bit more haha and thanks for the recommendation Abbey Normal ! I already watched hereditary and are you sure it's light-hearted? 😂

Oh and by the way for those who got your interview scheduled, did your  status change on your empower page?


----------



## katiebonnie

lucychoi97 said:


> congrats to everyone who got their interview scheduled! I guess I might have to wait a bit more haha and thanks for the recommendation Abbey Normal ! I already watched hereditary and are you sure it's light-hearted? 😂
> 
> Oh and by the way for those who got your interview scheduled, did your  status change on your empower page?


The waiting is horrible but I'm sure you'll hear soon!

I actually don't know where the status bit is haha! I can't see anything when I log on?


----------



## Abbey Normal

katiebonnie said:


> The waiting is horrible but I'm sure you'll hear soon!
> 
> I actually don't know where the status bit is haha! I can't see anything when I log on?


Yeah, I just checked the Empower website and don't see anything. I'm assuming it'll update after you're accepted into the program?


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

Abbey Normal said:


> Here are some light-hearted/feel-good movies from AFI alums to help calm your nerves.
> 
> - Hereditary
> - Midsommar
> - Eraserhead
> - Blue Velvet
> - Badlands
> - Fish Tank


Like feather, blowing it off of my forefinger.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Re: AFI Scholarship

So I filled out the FAFSA form along with the other programs I've applied to, but I still don't know how much I'll be receiving in financial aid. There is an amount listed next to Direct Stafford Loan, but that's it. Am I missing something?


----------



## Batsy

Abbey Normal said:


> Re: AFI Scholarship
> 
> So I filled out the FAFSA form along with the other programs I've applied to, but I still don't know how much I'll be receiving in financial aid. There is an amount listed next to Direct Stafford Loan, but that's it. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2043


We'll hear more about financial aid closer to admissions   The numbers they give out on the FAFSA student aid report are usually just estimates based on your income or EFC. I think as graduate students we're eligible for the Stafford Loan, which is the $20,500 annually that they mentioned there. Then you can also get the Direct PLUS loan, which can go up to the cost of attendance, minus any other financial aid. 

Each school should give you a financial aid award (with scholar/fellowships & specific loan amounts) on their respective sites or in the mail. For AFI, it'll probably pop up on the Empower site. For USC undergraduate programs, they usually sent it around February or March. It's probably the same for graduate admissions. AFI said that financial aid awards will be sent in mid-March after admissions decisions. I don't know anything about NYU, but it'll probably show up close to the same time you receive an admissions decision.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Batsy said:


> We'll hear more about financial aid closer to admissions   The numbers they give out on the FAFSA student aid report are usually just estimates based on your income or EFC. I think as graduate students we're eligible for the Stafford Loan, which is the $20,500 annually that they mentioned there. Then you can also get the Direct PLUS loan, which can go up to the cost of attendance, minus any other financial aid.
> 
> Each school should give you a financial aid award (with scholar/fellowships & specific loan amounts) on their respective sites or in the mail. For AFI, it'll probably pop up on the Empower site. For USC undergraduate programs, they usually sent it around February or March. It's probably the same for graduate admissions. AFI said that financial aid awards will be sent in mid-March after admissions decisions. I don't know anything about NYU, but it'll probably show up close to the same time you receive an admissions decision.


Thank you for the clarification. 😀 Hopefully I filled out the FAFSA form correctly.


----------



## Abbey Normal

So I'm interviewing with Anna Thomas and Ed Decter. The required headshot states does NOT need to be professional so I'm assuming a selfie headshot will do? To smile, or not to smile, that is the question.


----------



## kareemelarab

Hey guys! I just did my interview with Anna Thomas and Matty Rich and they were lovely. It was a delightful conversation. It's easier said than done but the minute that video call turns on your anxiety will be shed from how conversational they are and how easy it is to talk to them. It was like chilling with your pals who're curious about your passions. 

I'll be honest and say I have no idea how it went personally. They talked about how they enjoyed my story and how I seemed creative, which was liberating honestly. I feel a lot of anxiety because now I just have to wait and it's honestly making me freak out because of a lot of these negative thoughts and overthinking comments from the interview. I'm extremely passionate about screenwriting and I'm hoping that's conveyed. Don't dwell on anything after your interview, as anxious as I am right now, remember it'll subside and it won't matter. The interview's done and you did a great job no matter what. <- Just a mantra for any of y'all to come back to if you feel anxious.

Below are most of the questions they asked. They were intertwined with the conversation and would appear randomly. Just know that you can guide the entire conversation through your answers. Don't think too hard on them and just be your initial-self and that's what will draw them in. I spoke mostly about my background in the Middle East, Queerness, and what's motivates me. I asked about the curriculum when they asked for "any questions for us" and just like what's gonna happen with the pandemic and etc. They're optimistic about the coming year and it was reassuring to hear.

Where are you right now? Do you like it there?

Any production experience? (They stated it doesn't matter, but they were just curious)

Are you interested in writing and doing other things such as producing?

Any idea/feature you want to write about at AFI? (I feel like I fumbled with this one, so just prepare yourself a bit more if they ask for it)

Interest in screenwriting?

When did you discover your voice?

When did you want to come to AFI?

Good luck Everyone! I hope to be back here with good news from all of us in March. Y'all are gonna kill it! I'm going to go scream into my pillow and then watch drag race.


----------



## its_me_mari

kareemelarab said:


> Hey guys! I just did my interview with Anna Thomas and Matty Rich and they were lovely. It was a delightful conversation. It's easier said than done but the minute that video call turns on your anxiety will be shed from how conversational they are and how easy it is to talk to them. It was like chilling with your pals who're curious about your passions.
> 
> I'll be honest and say I have no idea how it went personally. They talked about how they enjoyed my story and how I seemed creative, which was liberating honestly. I feel a lot of anxiety because now I just have to wait and it's honestly making me freak out because of a lot of these negative thoughts and overthinking comments from the interview. I'm extremely passionate about screenwriting and I'm hoping that's conveyed. Don't dwell on anything after your interview, as anxious as I am right now, remember it'll subside and it won't matter. The interview's done and you did a great job no matter what. <- Just a mantra for any of y'all to come back to if you feel anxious.
> 
> Below are most of the questions they asked. They were intertwined with the conversation and would appear randomly. Just know that you can guide the entire conversation through your answers. Don't think too hard on them and just be your initial-self and that's what will draw them in. I spoke mostly about my background in the Middle East, Queerness, and what's motivates me. I asked about the curriculum when they asked for "any questions for us" and just like what's gonna happen with the pandemic and etc. They're optimistic about the coming year and it was reassuring to hear.
> 
> Where are you right now? Do you like it there?
> 
> Any production experience? (They stated it doesn't matter, but they were just curious)
> 
> Are you interested in writing and doing other things such as producing?
> 
> Any idea/feature you want to write about at AFI? (I feel like I fumbled with this one, so just prepare yourself a bit more if they ask for it)
> 
> Interest in screenwriting?
> 
> When did you discover your voice?
> 
> When did you want to come to AFI?
> 
> Good luck Everyone! I hope to be back here with good news from all of us in March. Y'all are gonna kill it! I'm going to go scream into my pillow and then watch drag race.


Thank you so much for sharing this. Helps a lot to know more about the interview process! 😄

Sounds like everything went amazing for you! You seem really passionate about screenwriting, so I'm sure you conveyed that somehow!!! Don't worry about it!

And yes, 2 drag races a week is keeping me sane hahahahaha


----------



## queeryet_good

Abbey Normal said:


> So I'm interviewing with Anna Thomas and Ed Decter. The required headshot states does NOT need to be professional so I'm assuming a selfie headshot will do? To smile, or not to smile, that is the question.


Yeah, I’m overthinking the headshot more than I overthought any of my actual application materials, haha! I think selfie is okay? Since its supposed to be like what they interviewers will see on the day? Also wondering about smiling or not


----------



## its_me_mari

queeryet_good said:


> Yeah, I’m overthinking the headshot more than I overthought any of my actual application materials, haha! I think selfie is okay? Since its supposed to be like what they interviewers will see on the day? Also wondering about smiling or not


I used the same photo I have here on my profile since is the only good headshot I have!
It's actually just a photo my dentist took after I finished with my braces hahahahaha

I think there is probably no problem about smiling or not!


----------



## Abbey Normal

queeryet_good said:


> Yeah, I’m overthinking the headshot more than I overthought any of my actual application materials, haha! I think selfie is okay? Since its supposed to be like what they interviewers will see on the day? Also wondering about smiling or not





marianass45 said:


> I used the same photo I have here on my profile since is the only good headshot I have!
> It's actually just a photo my dentist took after I finished with my braces hahahahaha
> 
> I think there is probably no problem about smiling or not!


Selfie it is. And I'm going to smile. Screw it. This isn't the DMV. It's AFI. 😃


----------



## Chris W

Abbey Normal said:


> Selfie it is. And I'm going to smile. Screw it. This isn't the DMV. It's AFI. 😃






Just don't stick your tongue out in this one. 😜


----------



## kareemelarab

marianass45 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this. Helps a lot to know more about the interview process! 😄
> 
> Sounds like everything went amazing for you! You seem really passionate about screenwriting, so I'm sure you conveyed that somehow!!! Don't worry about it!
> 
> And yes, 2 drag races a week is keeping me sane hahahahaha


 Of course! I hope all of you guys succeed and we can all get in and write together.


----------



## Krmg

jenamaya said:


> Hi everyone! I just found this thread... I'm interviewing with Jacob Forman and Jonathan Fernandez on Jan 25! Much earlier than a lot of you so I'll follow up with what my experience was like for those interested. Best of luck to everyone!!


Hi @jenamaya, how did your interview go? Would you be willing to say what questions you were asked?


----------



## jenamaya

Hi everyone! My interview went well I think! I was definitely a little nervous haha! But the interviewers were very kind overall. The questions they asked me were as follows:

What city am I currently in?
Some follow ups on my background (where I've lived).
Why do I want to be a screenwriter?
How much screenwriting have I done before my application?
Have I ever taken screenwriting courses?
What kind of stories do I want to tell?
If there were one movie I wish I made, what would it be and why?
Why AFI/film school?
Then it was my turn to ask them questions about AFI. 

Sometimes the way they ask the question isnt as straight forward as I wrote above. This was my first graduate interview so perhaps this is a nobrainer for some but I realized about halfway through that they just wanted me to tell them as much as I could about myself. Give a direct answer to their question, but pack in as many things I can tell them about who I am and where I come from, even if it might seem a little off-topic. In other words, talk for as long as you can! 

All in all it was actually quite fun (although nerve-wracking haha!), especially hearing their answers to my questions and getting a little more details on AFI. 

Best of luck to everyone on your interviews coming up!! Hope to see you all soon!


----------



## runningupthathill

Abbey Normal said:


> Hey! Yes, it's true (see link below). It appears fellows going into the 2021 semester will be the first ones to receive the scholarship. I haven't started the scholarship application, but I'm definitely going to ask for as much as I can possibly get. Six-figure sum, here I come haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFI Announces $5 Million Gift From the Perenchio Foundation to Support Diversity
> 
> 
> AFI announced today that it has received a $5 million gift from the Perenchio Foundation, established to fulfill the charitable wishes of Andrew Jerrold “Jerry” Perenchio, who passed away in 2017. This transformational gift will fund the Perenchio Family Endowed Scholarship to support diverse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.afi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed to all those who applied!!!


Did you only request an annual scholarship amount or a scholarship to cover the full span of the program?


----------



## Krmg

jenamaya said:


> Hi everyone! My interview went well I think! I was definitely a little nervous haha! But the interviewers were very kind overall. The questions they asked me were as follows:
> 
> What city am I currently in?
> Some follow ups on my background (where I've lived).
> Why do I want to be a screenwriter?
> How much screenwriting have I done before my application?
> Have I ever taken screenwriting courses?
> What kind of stories do I want to tell?
> If there were one movie I wish I made, what would it be and why?
> Why AFI/film school?
> Then it was my turn to ask them questions about AFI.
> 
> Sometimes the way they ask the question isnt as straight forward as I wrote above. This was my first graduate interview so perhaps this is a nobrainer for some but I realized about halfway through that they just wanted me to tell them as much as I could about myself. Give a direct answer to their question, but pack in as many things I can tell them about who I am and where I come from, even if it might seem a little off-topic. In other words, talk for as long as you can!
> 
> All in all it was actually quite fun (although nerve-wracking haha!), especially hearing their answers to my questions and getting a little more details on AFI.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone on your interviews coming up!! Hope to see you all soon!


Thanks for the info @jenamaya!!


----------



## Abbey Normal

runningupthathill said:


> Did you only request an annual scholarship amount or a scholarship to cover the full span of the program?


From my understanding and having spoken to a number of AFI Screenwriting fellows, they listed just an annual scholarship amount. The AFI website also mentions that scholarships are only for FIRST YEAR FELLOWS. Assuming you receive a scholarship and maintain academic excellence, it can be renewed going into your second year.

TL;DR - I'm only requesting for the annual scholarship. 😃


----------



## runningupthathill

Abbey Normal said:


> From my understanding and having spoken to a number of AFI Screenwriting fellows, they listed just an annual scholarship amount. The AFI website also mentions that scholarships are only for FIRST YEAR FELLOWS. Assuming you receive a scholarship and maintain academic excellence, it can be renewed going into your second year.
> 
> TL;DR - I'm only requesting for the annual scholarship. 😃


Thank you!!!


----------



## Inkie9

Speaking of the scholarship form, just wondering whether we're supposed to get an email to confirm that the form has been received? 

I filled it out last week and it said 'thanks for submitting' on the page, but then there hasn't been anything official to say that they've got it, like they did for the actual application. Has anyone heard anything back about that?


----------



## @lbert

For those of us who at this point probably won’t get an interview this year, does anyone know if we will get any feed back on our application? It would be nice to get some notes from the readers or something...


----------



## Abbey Normal

@lbert said:


> For those of us who at this point probably won’t get an interview this year, does anyone know if we will get any feed back on our application? It would be nice to get some notes from the readers or something...


I don't think applicants receive feedback on their portfolio submission. Considering the number of applicants that apply each year it would be a huge undertaking for the admissions committee and readers to provide notes. From past threads, it appears prospective students only receive a letter of rejection which is unfortunate.


----------



## @lbert

That sucks. I’m sure it’s extra work but I wanna knooowwww!!! Anyway good luck to everyone who got interviews! Hopefully, I get in next year.


Abbey Normal said:


> I don't think applicants receive feedback on their portfolio submission. Considering the number of applicants that apply each year it would be a huge undertaking for the admissions committee and readers to provide notes. From past threads, it appears prospective students only receive a letter of rejection which is unfortunate.


----------



## Millennimum Nemo

I haven't got a letter of rejection yet  so for whatever its worth I'm still keeping hope 

Alternately, whoever is on for interview next, when asked if you have anything to ask about AFI - you could just ask them if they are done sending out mails


----------



## @lbert

Millennimum Nemo said:


> I haven't got a letter of rejection yet  so for whatever its worth I'm still keeping hope
> 
> Alternately, whoever is on for interview next, when asked if you have anything to ask about AFI - you could just ask them if they are done sending out mails


Yes, end our suffering!


----------



## llueve

I just wanted to say... For anyone who has interviewed and was nervous before the interview and *continued to be nervous during the interview and way after the interview* I see you, I am one of you, you are not alone! (plz tell me I am not alone! xD )

I saw a lot of posts about people feeling like their stress melted away once the interviewers got on because they are so relaxed -- and it is true that the interviewers are kind and relaxed and really lovely. I had Ed Decter and Marquita Robinson, who were just SO nice, SO wonderful. But my anxiety deeeefinitely did not melt away and in fact is still going strong 20 hours later! 

So any other interview stressballs out there, I feel you. May all of our brains be able to stop obsessing over everything we said and didn't say, and may we all get some much deserved sleep!


----------



## runningupthathill

llueve said:


> I just wanted to say... For anyone who has interviewed and was nervous before the interview and *continued to be nervous during the interview and way after the interview* I see you, I am one of you, you are not alone! (plz tell me I am not alone! xD )
> 
> I saw a lot of posts about people feeling like their stress melted away once the interviewers got on because they are so relaxed -- and it is true that the interviewers are kind and relaxed and really lovely. I had Ed Decter and Marquita Robinson, who were just SO nice, SO wonderful. But my anxiety deeeefinitely did not melt away and in fact is still going strong 20 hours later!
> 
> So any other interview stressballs out there, I feel you. May all of our brains be able to stop obsessing over everything we said and didn't say, and me we all get some much deserved sleep!


This is such a relief to hear and gives me peace of mind. Thanks for sharing! This is such a nice supportive community


----------



## Krmg

Hi All, I wanted to pass on what I was asked by Anna Thomas and Derek Olson. Like others have said, it was a very chill conversation that we had to cut short because we went slightly over the 30 mins time. It def took a second for my anxiety to calm down before I sank into the conversation and relaxed. It was actually quite fun (I don't have a ton of people to talk about movies/tv with) and they seemed really excited to meet me!

I would highly suggest having three or four questions ready to pose to your interviewers so that the interview space runs for the full time. They asked me questions for the first 15-20 mins, and I asked them questions for the last 10 mins or so. 

Anyways, here are the questions they asked me: 
-Where are you? What's it like there? 
-Do you like teaching (my job)? What do I like about working with students? 
-When did you get interested in screenwriting?
-Have I always been a film lover? 
-Do I have an idea of how i see myself in the industry, film or tv? 
-What do I write about? 
-Share a pilot idea/ and a film I want to write while at AFI? 
-Movies I could watch again and again? 
-any other pitches? (a had a few prepared to share)
-Questions for us? 

I hope this helps y'all!! And I hope that I get to work with you all soon at AFI Conservatory!!!! Best of luck to those who haven't interviewed yet! 

OOOH YEAH! Anna said that they are admitting 28 students to the screenwriting department this year and they are debating increasing the number by a few more people...so maybe they still will send out a few more emails for interview requests?!


----------



## annebaxterofficial

I interviewed with Anna Thomas and Jennifer Glickman this morning. They were warm and welcoming, and appeared to genuinely care about my motivation in choosing to pursue a career in screenwriting. Like many others posting on the board, I can't help but feel a sense of post interview anxiety and self doubt. I'm trying to remind myself it's only in my head but, for obvious reasons, is only exacerbated by the waiting game. March feels like a lifetime away.

There weren't many curveball questions - if any at all - but just make sure you have a few different projects to talk about, especially ones you might want to work on while in school. I believe someone else mentioned it, but you're able to guide the invisible hand of the conversation with your responses, so my advice is to talk about the things you feel comfortable talking about.

Good luck, fellow applicants.


----------



## llueve

annebaxterofficial said:


> I interviewed with Anna Thomas and Jennifer Glickman this morning. They were warm and welcoming, and appeared to genuinely care about my motivation in choosing to pursue a career in screenwriting. Like many others posting on the board, I can't help but feel a sense of post interview anxiety and self doubt. I'm trying to remind myself it's only in my head but, for obvious reasons, is only exacerbated by the waiting game. March feels like a lifetime away.
> 
> There weren't many curveball questions - if any at all - but just make sure you have a few different projects to talk about, especially ones you might want to work on while in school. I believe someone else mentioned it, but you're able to guide the invisible hand of the conversation with your responses, so my advice is to talk about the things you feel comfortable talking about.
> 
> Good luck, fellow applicants.



Sending virtual support on the post-interview anxiety front! For whatever that is worth.

What's interesting to me is it sounds like your interview's focus was so different from mine! My interviewers didn't ask about projects that I have in store for the program (though I did prepare for that question) and instead asked mostly about things in my Narrative Statement and Resume -- like my background in post production and my college theater experience. Then we talked a little bit about films I wish I had made, and then they turned to hear if I had any questions.

So maybe my takeaway is... everyone's interview is different and most people feel kinda nervous before and after it! 😅

But all the interview questions already collected on this site are a help for anyone looking to prep.


----------



## annebaxterofficial

llueve said:


> Sending virtual support on the post-interview anxiety front! For whatever that is worth.
> 
> What's interesting to me is it sounds like your interview's focus was so different from mine! My interviewers didn't ask about projects that I have in store for the program (though I did prepare for that question) and instead asked mostly about things in my Narrative Statement and Resume -- like my background in post production and my college theater experience. Then we talked a little bit about films I wish I had made, and then they turned to hear if I had any questions.
> 
> So maybe my takeaway is... everyone's interview is different and most people feel kinda nervous before and after it! 😅
> 
> But all the interview questions already collected on this site are a help for anyone looking to prep.


Super interesting. We spent a chunk of time talking about my production experience but it certainly wasn't the backbone of the half hour. We didn't touch my narrative statement or larger writing sample. I brought up the subject of the risk exercise to talk further about a project I'm currently working on - and I guess that's how we segued into a conversation about projects I'd like to work on while at AFI. 

Thanks for the reply. It's helpful to know every interview is different.


----------



## its_me_mari

Hey guys! Thank you for sharing your interview experiences!
It's been great to hear about it! I'm sure you did well!

Can't wait for mine!


----------



## MilesofTrials

Rolling into mine tomorrow - very nervous. 

Thank you all who have shared your interview questions and good luck to everyone!


----------



## katiebonnie

Thank you so, so much to everyone sharing their interview experiences! Honestly already so nervous for mine and it's not until the 19th  😂


----------



## MilesofTrials

For those curious/prepping for their own, the interview questions were similar to those articulated in other posts. Extremely personable interviewers, and am just grateful to have met such wonderful people. 

I would say the vast majority of the time focused on what stories I enjoy and what stories I wanted to tell. There was some recognition that my screenwriting sample submission needed work (It was the first screenplay had ever written - self taught through reading scripts). I have meaningful professional writing experience, just not screenwriting.

I think, despite my confidence in the interview, my screenwriting sample submission (and its relative weakness) will ultimately be a deciding factor on my candidacy. Just can't shake the feeling on that.


----------



## Abbey Normal

MilesofTrials said:


> For those curious/prepping for their own, the interview questions were similar to those articulated in other posts. Extremely personable interviewers, and am just grateful to have met such wonderful people.
> 
> I would say the vast majority of the time focused on what stories I enjoy and what stories I wanted to tell. There was some recognition that my screenwriting sample submission needed work (It was the first screenplay had ever written - self taught through reading scripts). I have meaningful professional writing experience, just not screenwriting.
> 
> I think, despite my confidence in the interview, my screenwriting sample submission (and its relative weakness) will ultimately be a deciding factor on my candidacy. Just can't shake the feeling on that.


Don't be too hard on yourself : ) You made it to the interview round so clearly AFI saw something in you. FWIW, I know someone who got into the program with almost zero screenwriting experience. Their submission was a rough sample. So there's hope!!!


----------



## anniehope

Hey guys!

New here, had my interview with Anna Thomas and Matty Rich this morning. Thanks to all who shared their interview questions beforehand. Like many others have said before, they're so personal and the conversation flows so naturally. You also 100% can dictate where the conversation goes based on things you answer previously. My questions were as follows:

1) Where I currently was located/ usually based when not away
2) What made me decide to go to the college that I did and how I became a film major.
3) Asked about being a general motion pictures major and how I chose to pursue screenwriting. 
4) Brought up an action film I wrote for my thesis and they asked which film inspired it and how the idea grew
5) My thoughts on collaborating with other students while I was in undergrad film program. How the screenwriting classes were run, etc. 
6) What I did after college and how I found myself living in LA/ what I do now 
7) One idea/ pitch I would like to write at AFI
8) Questions for them

At the end of the day, I'm sure we all experience that pre-interview anxiety and nerves but they just want to know about your passions and why you love what you do. Easier said than done but no need to be nervous!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Abbey Normal

I know a few folks are interviewing soon so I just want to send out positive vibes. YOU GOT THIS : )

And for those who've already interviewed, did any of you watch the films or TV shows of the faculty members that interviwed you? I'm interviewing with Ed Decter and I've seen a few of his early works (There's Something About Mary and Boy Meets World), but I have yet to watch his most recent work. Would love to hear you thoughts. Thanks!!!


----------



## katiebonnie

Abbey Normal said:


> I know a few folks are interviewing soon so I just want to send out positive vibes. YOU GOT THIS : )
> 
> And for those who've already interviewed, did any of you watch the films or TV shows of the faculty members that interviwed you? I'm interviewing with Ed Decter and I've seen a few of his early works (There's Something About Mary and Boy Meets World), but I have yet to watch his most recent work. Would love to hear you thoughts. Thanks!!!


I'm gonna struggle really hard to not immediately start singing Hey Now from the Lizzie Mcguire movie. Iconic.


----------



## Abbey Normal

katiebonnie said:


> I'm gonna struggle really hard to not immediately start singing Hey Now from the Lizzie Mcguire movie. Iconic.


So you're saying I should watch Lizzie McGuire haha? Might get some brownie points in the interview! You know what I think I'll watch the pilot to Shadowhunters since it's the show he created just in case he brings it up.


----------



## katiebonnie

Abbey Normal said:


> So you're saying I should watch Lizzie McGuire haha? Might get some brownie points in the interview! You know what I think I'll watch the pilot to Shadowhunters since it's the show he created just in case he brings it up.


You've never seen it!! Oh my godddd, I'd say it defined my childhood but my dad didn't pay for tv so I definitely watched it for the first time when I was about 20  😂  😂 it's a classic.

I think I tried Shadowhunters and wasn't a fan but might give it another go. I'm going to try and make my way through the recent thesis films and stuff because I think that will tell me more about AFI if that makes sense? I literally know nothing about it as I couldn't find an information session for the course and then when I checked again it said it had already happened


----------



## Abbey Normal

katiebonnie said:


> You've never seen it!! Oh my godddd, I'd say it defined my childhood but my dad didn't pay for tv so I definitely watched it for the first time when I was about 20  😂  😂 it's a classic.
> 
> I think I tried Shadowhunters and wasn't a fan but might give it another go. I'm going to try and make my way through the recent thesis films and stuff because I think that will tell me more about AFI if that makes sense? I literally know nothing about it as I couldn't find an information session for the course and then when I checked again it said it had already happened


Yeah, I missed the AFI Screenwriting infosession. But I did attend the last general infosession and it was pretty helpful.

Well, here's my weekend plan (in order of importance):
- Watch Lizzie McGuire
- Watch Shadowhunters
- Stress eat


----------



## katiebonnie

Abbey Normal said:


> Yeah, I missed the AFI Screenwriting infosession. But I did attend the last general infosession and it was pretty helpful.
> 
> Well, here's my weekend plan (in order of importance):
> - Watch Lizzie McGuire
> - Watch Shadowhunters
> - Stress eat


Well stress eating is at the top of my list, I started doing it 2013 and haven't looked back  😂 

Hm, maybe I should drop them an email and ask if they recorded the session?


----------



## MilesofTrials

Abbey Normal said:


> I know a few folks are interviewing soon so I just want to send out positive vibes. YOU GOT THIS : )
> 
> And for those who've already interviewed, did any of you watch the films or TV shows of the faculty members that interviwed you? I'm interviewing with Ed Decter and I've seen a few of his early works (There's Something About Mary and Boy Meets World), but I have yet to watch his most recent work. Would love to hear you thoughts. Thanks!!!



I did, if nothing else but to get a sense of what types stories the interviewers were interested in telling.


----------



## kcgam

Hi everyone! Just catching up on threads being new to the site. Thanks to Abby Normal for the link here. 

Sending out good luck charms your way!!! If you have an interview coming up or for those that have interviewed already...my fingers are crossed for you.

Also, I noticed a few mentioned an AFI Screenwriting info session.  Was it helpful? Anything of interest you'd be able to share? 

Many thanks!!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Happy Valentine's Day!!!






For the folks that had their interview yesterday - how was it? I hope you crushed it 😀


----------



## equus_auctor

Mine started about a half hour late which threw me off a little and had a ripple effect on my tightly scheduled day. I think it went well overall, hard to know tbh. They were very personable and easy to talk to. Though only Anna really spoke/asked questions.

They asked a lot about my background and about certain things from my resume and whether or not I’d taken any screenwriting classes.

They also asked if I had any ideas for future projects. This is where I felt a bit ambushed, because it seemed like they were interested in me breaking the actual story, which I didn't feel entirely prepared to do. I had plenty of concepts/characters/arcs/central conflict ideas for specific projects but it seemed like they thought I was being too abstract or something. After that, there was time for me to ask questions.

It’s odd, I felt really solid and confident about my writing samples but the interview has actually heightened my overall neuroses a little bit. Having said that, I'm definitely one of those people who's prone to replay the thing over and over in my head looking for all my subtle missteps.

Glad it’s over, though. Onward!


----------



## Abbey Normal

equus_auctor said:


> Mine started about a half hour late which threw me off a little and had a ripple effect on my tightly scheduled day. I think it went well overall, hard to know tbh. They were very personable and easy to talk to. Though only Anna really spoke/asked questions.
> 
> They asked a lot about my background and about certain things from my resume and whether or not I’d taken any screenwriting classes.
> 
> They also asked if I had any ideas for future projects. This is where I felt a bit ambushed, because it seemed like they were interested in me breaking the actual story, which I didn't feel entirely prepared to do. I had plenty of concepts/characters/arcs/central conflict ideas for specific projects but it seemed like they thought I was being too abstract or something. After that, there was time for me to ask questions.
> 
> It’s odd, I felt really solid and confident about my writing samples but the interview has actually heightened my overall neuroses a little bit. Having said that, I'm definitely one of those people who's prone to replay the thing over and over in my head looking for all my subtle missteps.
> 
> Glad it’s over, though. Onward!


Thanks for sharing!!! I've heard similar stories about pitching to Anna so I have a few loglines/concepts ready. Hopefully I don't blow it.

I'm sure after my interview I'll probably replay it over and over in my head. You're not the only one. I think it's a writer thing 😄

Until then...fingers crossed : )


----------



## its_me_mari

Hey guys!
I want to let everybody know about my interview! I was on Saturday (I took some days off the internet -and my email) and I interviewed with Anna Thomas and Paola Villegas Soruco. 

The interview was super great and way more friendly than I thought.  
They started with the question "Where are you?" and from that, it all flowed naturally. I was super happy that they mention my personal statement and my sample and the whole conversation kinda went about the things I wrote and stories I wanted to tell. 
They asked me to pitch something and I ended up talking about stories I had in my family that I wanted to write and we had a great laugh about it. I remember they asked me about my influences and movies I liked and also, as a Brazilian, they wanted to know what type of stories I wanted to tell that embraced my country's culture which I thought was great a question.

We also acknowledge some mistakes I have made in my samples and that I need to work on some things related to the structure to get to their level, but even if I don't get in, it was amazing to hear some feedback from them (that made me super excited to work on it, to be honest)! Saying that I'm not like... super confident, but talking to them was such a great experience in itself that I'm honestly happy about my interview. 

I sending good vibes for us! Hope we can all get in!  😄


----------



## kcgam

marianass45 said:


> Hey guys!
> I want to let everybody know about my interview! I was on Saturday (I took some days off the internet -and my email) and I interviewed with Anna Thomas and Paola Villegas Soruco.
> 
> The interview was super great and way more friendly than I thought.
> They started with the question "Where are you?" and from that, it all flowed naturally. I was super happy that they mention my personal statement and my sample and the whole conversation kinda went about the things I wrote and stories I wanted to tell.
> They asked me to pitch something and I ended up talking about stories I had in my family that I wanted to write and we had a great laugh about it. I remember they asked me about my influences and movies I liked and also, as a Brazilian, they wanted to know what type of stories I wanted to tell that embraced my country's culture which I thought was great a question.
> 
> We also acknowledge some mistakes I have made in my samples and that I need to work on some things related to the structure to get to their level, but even if I don't get in, it was amazing to hear some feedback from them (that made me super excited to work on it, to be honest)! Saying that I'm not like... super confident, but talking to them was such a great experience in itself that I'm honestly happy about my interview.
> 
> I sending good vibes for us! Hope we can all get in!  😄


Congrats on a successful interview! Sounds like it went well and most of all that you enjoyed the experience. Great to get feedback as well!! Best of luck!


----------



## kcgam

equus_auctor said:


> Mine started about a half hour late which threw me off a little and had a ripple effect on my tightly scheduled day. I think it went well overall, hard to know tbh. They were very personable and easy to talk to. Though only Anna really spoke/asked questions.
> 
> They asked a lot about my background and about certain things from my resume and whether or not I’d taken any screenwriting classes.
> 
> They also asked if I had any ideas for future projects. This is where I felt a bit ambushed, because it seemed like they were interested in me breaking the actual story, which I didn't feel entirely prepared to do. I had plenty of concepts/characters/arcs/central conflict ideas for specific projects but it seemed like they thought I was being too abstract or something. After that, there was time for me to ask questions.
> 
> It’s odd, I felt really solid and confident about my writing samples but the interview has actually heightened my overall neuroses a little bit. Having said that, I'm definitely one of those people who's prone to replay the thing over and over in my head looking for all my subtle missteps.
> 
> Glad it’s over, though. Onward!


You did it!! Congrats! Best of luck moving forward


----------



## Abbey Normal

marianass45 said:


> Hey guys!
> I want to let everybody know about my interview! I was on Saturday (I took some days off the internet -and my email) and I interviewed with Anna Thomas and Paola Villegas Soruco.
> 
> The interview was super great and way more friendly than I thought.
> They started with the question "Where are you?" and from that, it all flowed naturally. I was super happy that they mention my personal statement and my sample and the whole conversation kinda went about the things I wrote and stories I wanted to tell.
> They asked me to pitch something and I ended up talking about stories I had in my family that I wanted to write and we had a great laugh about it. I remember they asked me about my influences and movies I liked and also, as a Brazilian, they wanted to know what type of stories I wanted to tell that embraced my country's culture which I thought was great a question.
> 
> We also acknowledge some mistakes I have made in my samples and that I need to work on some things related to the structure to get to their level, but even if I don't get in, it was amazing to hear some feedback from them (that made me super excited to work on it, to be honest)! Saying that I'm not like... super confident, but talking to them was such a great experience in itself that I'm honestly happy about my interview.
> 
> I sending good vibes for us! Hope we can all get in!  😄


Thank you for sharing! Sounds like it went well 😊

Fingers crossed! Rooting for you! Would love to see all of us together come fall (assuming I don't blow my interview).

Cheers!!!


----------



## ezli

Has anyone gotten an interview request recently? Curious if they've finished deciding who they're interviewing


----------



## its_me_mari

Abbey Normal said:


> Thank you for sharing! Sounds like it went well 😊
> 
> Fingers crossed! Rooting for you! Would love to see all of us together come fall (assuming I don't blow my interview).
> 
> Cheers!!!


I'm sure you'll do great!
Don't worry too much about it! I'm super anxious (especially "in advance") but as soon as it started, I got better. 

Waiting is definitely (before and after) the worst part.


----------



## katiebonnie

Hey everyone! As your interview experiences were so helpful and genuinely calmed my anxiety, I thought I'd share mine too   

I interviewed with Anna Thomas and Ed Decter. They had some Zoom issues which was actually a nice icebreaker and gave me a chance to calm down while they sorted that out. They spoke a lot about my sample which was amazing to hear. Then they asked me:

1. Are you in London right now, whereabouts and a little bit about that.
2. So what happened with acting? (I had previously been in drama school) 
3. They wanted me to explain my life chronologically haha, so how I got into writing from acting and then into screenwriting. 
4. What do you want to write about? 
5. Do you have any questions for us?

It lasted around 40 minutes but with the zoom trouble I think maybe 35 mins? I really felt like they were selling AFI to me which I don't know if that's a good thing?? It didn't feel long at all though.

I honestly have no idea how it went, they were so, so lovely and we were laughing the whole way through but that doesn't mean anything 😂 All I would say for anyone that hasn't had theirs yet is just be yourself and come prepared with questions *written👏down👏* because my mind literally blanked despite having a list of questions prepped 🙃

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Hey guys!

I also interviewed with Anna and Ed and it went very well. Not going to lie, I was nervous for like a minute prior to the Zoom, but they were both so nice. I spent the first 20 minutes talking about myself, my upbringing, and family background, which Anna and Ed loved. In fact, Ed even said if I attended AFI he wanted me to write the movie about my upbringing in the midwest haha. After that we talked about how I got into screenwriting and my writing sample (pilot and risk prompt), which they both enjoyed. The fact that an Oscar nominated writer and showrunner enjoyed my work was already a win! The conversation then led to me pitching a pilot idea. Thankfully, I've been practicing my pitch and rehearsing the hell out of it, so I was pretty confident when they asked for it. The last 5 minutes or so was questions or concerns I had about AFI.

Overall, it was so much fun talking to them. Here are some questions they asked:

1. Where are you currently?
2. Tell us about your background?
3. What do you like to write about / what type of stories are you interested in?
4. What's a personal project that you would like to write about at AFI?
5. Do you want to work in TV or Film, or both and why?
6. Do you have any questions for us?

My big advice - be yourself, be vulnerable, and just relax!

Fingers crossed y'all 😀


----------



## its_me_mari

Abbey Normal said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I also interviewed with Anna and Ed and it went very well. Not going to lie, I was nervous for like a minute prior to the Zoom, but they were both so nice. I spent the first 20 minutes talking about myself, my upbringing, and family background, which Anna and Ed loved. In fact, Ed even said if I attended AFI he wanted me to write the movie about my upbringing in the midwest haha. After that we talked about how I got into screenwriting and my writing sample (pilot and risk prompt), which they both enjoyed. The fact that an Oscar nominated writer and showrunner enjoyed my work was already a win! The conversation then led to me pitching a pilot idea. Thankfully, I've been practicing my pitch and rehearsing the hell out of it, so I was pretty confident when they asked for it. The last 5 minutes or so was questions or concerns I had about AFI.
> 
> Overall, it was so much fun talking to them. Here are some questions they asked:
> 
> 1. Where are you currently?
> 2. Tell us about your background?
> 3. What do you like to write about / what type of stories are you interested in?
> 4. What's a personal project that you would like to write about at AFI?
> 5. Do you want to work in TV or Film, or both and why?
> 6. Do you have any questions for us?
> 
> My big advice - be yourself, be vulnerable, and just relax!
> 
> Fingers crossed y'all 😀



That's soo nice! So happy that I went well!!!!
Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## kcgam

@katiebonnie and @Abbey Normal sounds like you both had solid interviews. Congratulations!!! Crossing fingers and toes.


----------



## Krmg

Does anyone still need to interview for AFI Screenwriting?! When do y'all think acceptances/application notifications will start rolling out?


----------



## katiebonnie

Krmg said:


> Does anyone still need to interview for AFI Screenwriting?! When do y'all think acceptances/application notifications will start rolling out?


It said March 15th on the email so I reckon we've got time. The fees are so expensive I don't think I'd have a hope in hell of going even if I somehow got in  🙃  😂


----------



## Chris W

Broke off money discussion to own thread as I think all applicants could find it helpful. 






						Paying for AFI? (And film school in general)
					

The fees are so expensive I don't think I'd have a hope in hell of going even if I somehow got in  🙃  😂



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

Anyone want to review AFI (and the other film schools you are applying to) as an applicant basically saying in the review what you like about the school and the pros and cons as to the WHY you are applying? It can be anonymous. Would love to have more reviews of schools on the site.














 American Film Institute (AFI) - Screenwriting


	 					Screenwriting Fellows find their unique voices, while learning the essence of working as part of a creative team.
					


FilmSchool.org
Dec 16, 2018
Questions: 1
Category: California


----------



## Pautasso

Hey guys!
First time longtime...I interviewed the beginning of this month. Wishing us all good luck. 
"May the four winds blow you safely home"


----------



## aaaaa

Here is my interview experience:

They were very personable and nice. They asked:
Where did I live?
Have I taken screenwriting classes?
What are some movies I love?
What type of stories do I want to tell?
What is a film I'd like to write in my first year there?


----------



## Abbey Normal

Hey all!

Has anyone heard back from admissions? Someone on Twitter (an international applicant) posted that they were accepted into the Screenwriting program last week. However, 2020 notifications happened around mid-March. Maybe it's different for international applicants?


----------



## katiebonnie

Abbey Normal said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Has anyone heard back from admissions? Someone on Twitter (an international applicant) posted that they were accepted into the Screenwriting program last week. However, 2020 notifications happened around mid-March. Maybe it's different for international applicants?


Hey, I think I saw that tweet too, the Australian girl? I think she was actually accepted last year (yes I did stalk her twitter haha) so maybe she deferred? Not sure though. I haven't heard anything yet but was told decisions would be released March 15th  🤷‍♀️


----------



## Abbey Normal

katiebonnie said:


> Hey, I think I saw that tweet too, the Australian girl? I think she was actually accepted last year (yes I did stalk her twitter haha) so maybe she deferred? Not sure though. I haven't heard anything yet but was told decisions would be released March 15th  🤷‍♀️


Lol. Yes, the Aussie girl. And for the record, I was not stalking. It was more for research haha. Gotta love social media.


----------



## Chris W




----------



## its_me_mari

Abbey Normal said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Has anyone heard back from admissions? Someone on Twitter (an international applicant) posted that they were accepted into the Screenwriting program last week. However, 2020 notifications happened around mid-March. Maybe it's different for international applicants?


Nothing here...
When I did the interview, I was told that decisions would be on March 15th as well!


----------



## Krmg

marianass45 said:


> Nothing here...
> When I did the interview, I was told that decisions would be on March 15th as well!


Hi All! While I agree that decisions probably are going out March 15th, I got an email from Robin Bailey-Chen (from AFIs financial aid department) a while ago about FAFSA stuff. I bring this up because their email said "financial aid award notifications will be sent in mid-March, after admissions decisions are made. " Maybe this is an indication that decision acceptance notifications will go out definitely by the 15th, but maybe a little sooner?! But maybe the application season craze is making me read into every AFI email? haha


----------



## katiebonnie

Clearly they got wind of our panic haha, they just sent an email saying decisions will be released March 15th  😂


----------



## Krmg

katiebonnie said:


> Clearly they got wind of our panic haha, they just sent an email saying decisions will be released March 15th  😂


hahaha that answers that


----------



## Abbey Normal

katiebonnie said:


> Clearly they got wind of our panic haha, they just sent an email saying decisions will be released March 15th  😂


Got the email, too. I'm starting to suspect that @Chris W is secretly working with grad admissions. I could be wrong. But my gut tells me I'm right. 😆


----------



## its_me_mari

Got the email too!


----------



## llueve

HEART DOIN BACKFLIPS OVER HERE


----------



## runningupthathill

llueve said:


> HEART DOIN BACKFLIPS OVER HERE
> View attachment 2137


Oof, it's so real now...


----------



## Chris W




----------



## Abbey Normal

I guess I was right. @Chris W is in fact secretly working with Grad Admissions. In fact, he's in an upcoming movie many of you might be familiar with.

Admission: Impossible


----------



## Chris W

I would love to interview AFI admissions like we did for USC. NYU too.


----------



## its_me_mari

Abbey Normal said:


> I guess I was right. @Chris W is in fact secretly working with Grad Admissions. In fact, he's in an upcoming movie many of you might be familiar with.
> 
> Admission: Impossible


Starring the applicants whose fingers were replaced with machines to press the F5 button faster.


----------



## jenamaya

marianass45 said:


> Starring the applicants whose fingers were replaced with machines to press the F5 button faster.


Haha I love this!! I just read the Edward Scissorhands script yesterday <3


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> I would love to interview AFI admissions like we did for USC. NYU too.





Abbey Normal said:


> I'm starting to suspect that @Chris W is secretly working with grad admissions.


👀






						What questions do you have for the AFI Conservatory Admissions office?
					

The AFI Conservatory Admissions office has graciously agreed to be interviewed for an article on FilmSchool.org similar to the one that we have with USC.   What questions would you like to ask them? We're compiling a list of questions now and would love to add any questions you might have for...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Abbey Normal

One more week y'all. Exciting, right? 🤢


----------



## kcgam

Abbey Normal said:


> One more week y'all. Exciting, right? 🤢
> 
> View attachment 2203


----------



## theMorrigan

Hi AFI applicants! Dropping in from the LMU threads to wish you all as much calm as possible ahead of D-Day: MFA Edition. Best of luck to each of you. 🤞


----------



## HelenSun

Jumping in from producing applicants. Y’all, screenwriters, seem cool as fuck; really hoping to work with u next year! Sending out the best vibes! ❤️


----------



## its_me_mari

Before things get crazy here I want to say Good Luck everyone! I’m hoping for good news for us all


----------



## kcgam

Wishing everyone the best of luck today!! Here's to a lot of good news for everyone! 

In the meantime, breathe in ... breathe out.


----------



## Abbey Normal

I'm feeling very zen if you ask me! Cool, calm, and collected as usual. Anyway, good luck to all my fellow writers. Sending positive vibes!!! 🤞


----------



## Abbey Normal

HOLY S**T.....IT'S OFFICIAL. I GOT IN.


----------



## runningupthathill

Abbey Normal said:


> HOLY S**T.....IT'S OFFICIAL. I GOT IN.


AHHHHHH CONGRATS!!!!!! Waiting on Directing notifications over here!!!


----------



## meep

i got in!!


----------



## kcgam

Abbey Normal said:


> HOLY S**T.....IT'S OFFICIAL. I GOT IN.


Congratulations!!!👏👏👏


----------



## kcgam

abo said:


> i got in!!


Congrats!!


----------



## anniehope

Yay I got in!! Shook to the core!! Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## katiebonnie

I got in too! Congrats!


----------



## Krmg

rejected...i'm a little stunned... good luck to everyone else


----------



## its_me_mari

Congrats guys!!!
I'm really happy for you!!  😄


Just got my rejection letter!
Now waiting for other schools!


----------



## Abbey Normal

katiebonnie said:


> I got in too! Congrats!


Awesome!!! Congrats!!!! Guess Anna and Ed decided to take us in haha 😀


----------



## Abbey Normal

Krmg said:


> rejected...i'm a little stunned... good luck to everyone else





marianass45 said:


> Just got my rejection letter!


Ugh...darn! I was really looking foward to meeting the two of you. I hope y'all hear back from the other schools! Fingers crossed!


----------



## liz_ard_

Absolutely shocked that I got waitlisted bc I was literally told in my interview that I was "kind of a beginner." I was embarrassed so I didn't post in this thread, but I've been lurking. Congrats everyone  🤩


----------



## aaaaa

I got an email from admissions at 10:20am PST that I've been waitlisted. 

I won't be joining the waitlist, though. Congrats to everyone who got in!


----------



## llueve

aaaaa said:


> I got an email from admissions at 10:20am PST that I've been waitlisted.
> 
> I won't be joining the waitlist, though. Congrats to everyone who got in!


Congratulations on being wait listed nevertheless. I'd love to know your reasons for not joining the wait list, if you are OK with sharing them : )


----------



## Batsy

Rejected, but it was sort of expected lol! Congratulations to everyone who got in or waitlisted 🥳


----------



## kcgam

Congratulations to everyone who got it and waitlisted!!! YAY!!!!

I just saw my rejection letter. Onward and upward.


----------



## Chris W

abo said:


> i got in!!





anniehope said:


> Yay I got in!! Shook to the core!! Congrats to everyone!!





katiebonnie said:


> I got in too! Congrats!


Woohoo! Congrats! Here's the link to gain access to the private AFI forums so you can meet your classmates:



			PRIVATE CLUB - AFI
		


To those that didn't get in don't give up and you can try again next year. We're interviewing AFI admissions this week so if you have any questions for them please let us know here:






						What questions do you have for the AFI Conservatory Admissions office?
					

The AFI Conservatory Admissions office has graciously agreed to be interviewed for an article on FilmSchool.org similar to the one that we have with USC.   What questions would you like to ask them? We're compiling a list of questions now and would love to add any questions you might have for...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Also everyone be sure to *add or update your Applications in our database *to help others and so we can gather the best data about all the different film programs.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Krmg

in a strange twist of fate...I just got into Chapman with a scholarship!?!? I feel like I have whiplash hahaha


----------



## svgis

Congrats to everyone who got in! That’s fabulous for y’all 

Just got my rejection but im weirdly psyched about it — I have a lot of feelings about LA and was dreading the thought of moving back there!


----------



## Chris W

Krmg said:


> in a strange twist of fate...I just got into Chapman with a scholarship!?!? I feel like I have whiplash hahaha


That's awesome. Be sure to update your Applications with this info. 🎉🎉


----------



## aaaaa

llueve said:


> Congratulations on being wait listed nevertheless. I'd love to know your reasons for not joining the wait list, if you are OK with sharing them : )


Sure, I'll share. I was really off-put during the interview.

Everyone goes to film school with different intentions. For me, I want to learn how to write competitively to get a job in tv writing (specifically comedy tv). 

AFI scoffed at the idea of going to film school with the intention to eventually get a job. I am not being hyperbolic. SCOFFED. Anna even said "well, when that doesn't work out, your undergrad major will help you get a paying job." Quote end quote. (FYI- my undergrad major is in the sciences, not arts).

I asked about their internship program. AFI doesn't allow its students to have part-time internships during the semester, they only allow summer internships between semesters and very few students do internships even in the summer. This is fine as their program is intense and they want people to focus on their craft. But, they don't even have a formal graduate internship program like other schools in Los Angeles! USC, Loyola, and Chapman do. They have full-time employees who find internships so that their students can have better opportunities to gain some experience.  In the interview, AFI explained that the internships they 'advertise' "You'd have to apply like everyone else." Which...is really silly to say. Of course, you have to apply to internships- any internships. The whole thing rubbed me the wrong way. They don't take internships seriously. They don't take getting jobs after graduating seriously. I'm not spending 100K+ for a school that laughs at the idea of becoming a working writer. Other programs I've interviewed for require you to have internships during the semester in order to even graduate.

I've since interviewed with LMU, Chapman, NYU, Columbia. I asked the same questions. I got a far better response. My dislike for AFI, and realizing that they are not the right fit for me, only intensified with every interview I had where I asked the same questions and received far better GROUNDED answers.

I will say, Columbia is similar to AFI in that they don't have an internship program. They focus on education and the intensity/value of the program- not jobs outside of it. But my Columbia interview was far better, despite the answers being very similar to AFI. Columbia had a better understanding that this is a shit ton of money to spend so you should go somewhere that will get you to where you want to go. And they were honest with me- if I want to be a working tv writer Columbia is probably not the right fit. AFI scoffed and laughed and stuck their noses up in the air like they were better than television, internships, and writing jobs in general. It takes a mind-baffling level of unawareness and snootiness to out-snoot an ivy league school. But AFI did it.

TL-DR; I determined in the interview that AFI was the wrong schools to fit my particular needs and aspirations.


I am missing quite a few commas in here.......too lazy to fix


----------



## KDonthescene

I got in, too!


----------



## Chris W

Be sure to update your Applications in our database even if you don't get in. It'll help the site with the denied and wait-list stats for each program and will help us figure out how many people on the wait list are accepted.


----------



## svgis

aaaaa said:


> Sure, I'll share. I was really off-put during the interview.
> 
> Everyone goes to film school with different intentions. For me, I want to learn how to write competitively to get a job in tv writing (specifically comedy tv).
> 
> AFI scoffed at the idea of going to film school with the intention to eventually get a job. I am not being hyperbolic. SCOFFED. Anna even said "well, when that doesn't work out, your undergrad major will help you get a paying job." Quote end quote. (FYI- my undergrad major is in the sciences, not arts).
> 
> I asked about their internship program. AFI doesn't allow its students to have part-time internships during the semester, they only allow summer internships between semesters and very few students do internships even in the summer. This is fine as their program is intense and they want people to focus on their craft. But, they don't even have a formal graduate internship program like other schools in Los Angeles! USC, Loyola, and Chapman do. They have full-time employees who find internships so that their students can have better opportunities to gain some experience.  In the interview, AFI explained that the internships they 'advertise' "You'd have to apply like everyone else." Which...is really silly to say. Of course, you have to apply to internships- any internships. The whole thing rubbed me the wrong way. They don't take internships seriously. They don't take getting jobs after graduating seriously. I'm not spending 100K+ for a school that laughs at the idea of becoming a working writer. Other programs I've interviewed for require you to have internships during the semester in order to even graduate.
> 
> I've since interviewed with LMU, Chapman, NYU, Columbia. I asked the same questions. I got a far better response. My dislike for AFI, and realizing that they are not the right fit for me, only intensified with every interview I had where I asked the same questions and received far better GROUNDED answers.
> 
> I will say, Columbia is similar to AFI in that they don't have an internship program. They focus on education and the intensity/value of the program- not jobs outside of it. But my Columbia interview was far better, despite the answers being very similar to AFI. Columbia had a better understanding that this is a shit ton of money to spend so you should go somewhere that will get you to where you want to go. And they were honest with me- if I want to be a working tv writer Columbia is probably not the right fit. AFI scoffed and laughed and stuck their noses up in the air like they were better than television, internships, and writing jobs in general. It takes a mind-baffling level of unawareness and snootiness to out-snoot an ivy league school. But AFI did it.
> 
> TL-DR; I determined in the interview that AFI was the wrong schools to fit my particular needs and aspirations.
> 
> 
> I am missing quite a few commas in here.......too lazy to fix


I actually had a pretty similar experience in my interview — not regarding writing jobs, but an independent feature I wrote and directed. I explained how it was a guerilla, no budget, run and gun production and they were NOT there for it. They kept pressing me with questions about the film failing, and while it’s far from perfect I couldn’t understand why they were so convinced it was a failure. It won awards at film festivals and got picked up for distribution. I explained extensively what I would do differently and what didn’t work in the film, but it genuinely felt like they wanted me to say my movie was bad.

It’s been my biggest achievement so far, and the faces made when I described the process made me feel pretty horrible.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Krmg said:


> in a strange twist of fate...I just got into Chapman with a scholarship!?!? I feel like I have whiplash hahaha


Whoa!!! Congrat on getting the scholarship at Chapman! That's huge! Lmk if you have any questions about moving to Orange County. I grew not too far from Chapman so I'm familiar with the area/general surrounding. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## aaaaa

svgis said:


> I actually had a pretty similar experience in my interview — not regarding writing jobs, but an independent feature I wrote and directed. I explained how it was a guerilla, no budget, run and gun production and they were NOT there for it. They kept pressing me with questions about the film failing, and while it’s far from perfect I couldn’t understand why they were so convinced it was a failure. It won awards at film festivals and got picked up for distribution. I explained extensively what I would do differently and what didn’t work in the film, but it genuinely felt like they wanted me to say my movie was bad.
> 
> It’s been my biggest achievement so far, and the faces made when I described the process made me feel pretty horrible.


The faces!!!! The judgemental faces!!!!! I can so relate. I still remember them vividly. As if what I was saying was disgusting. LOL

Ok I should stop ragging on AFI. There are people who are going to love it and excel in going there


----------



## svgis

aaaaa said:


> The faces!!!! The judgemental faces!!!!! I can so relate. I still remember them vividly. As if what I was saying was disgusting. LOL
> 
> Ok I should stop ragging on AFI. There are people who are going to love it and excel in going there


Don't get me wrong -- I really am super happy for everyone who's been accepted, and I know that it's a wonderful school! I'm sure everyone who attends will flourish there. 

But I am happy that you shared your experience. This is my first MFA rodeo, so I initially thought I just said something wildly wrong or weird early on in the interview. It's nice to know I wasn't the only one who felt this.


----------



## llueve

svgis said:


> Don't get me wrong -- I really am super happy for everyone who's been accepted, and I know that it's a wonderful school! I'm sure everyone who attends will flourish there.
> 
> But I am happy that you shared your experience. This is my first MFA rodeo, so I initially thought I just said something wildly wrong or weird early on in the interview. It's nice to know I wasn't the only one who felt this.


I think all of these accounts are important. It's great that most people had good interviews, but I want to hear all accounts of experiences with AFI and I'm glad that both of you shared what your conversations were like. So thank you.


----------



## equus_auctor

aaaaa said:


> Sure, I'll share. I was really off-put during the interview.
> 
> Everyone goes to film school with different intentions. For me, I want to learn how to write competitively to get a job in tv writing (specifically comedy tv).
> 
> AFI scoffed at the idea of going to film school with the intention to eventually get a job. I am not being hyperbolic. SCOFFED. Anna even said "well, when that doesn't work out, your undergrad major will help you get a paying job." Quote end quote. (FYI- my undergrad major is in the sciences, not arts).
> 
> I asked about their internship program. AFI doesn't allow its students to have part-time internships during the semester, they only allow summer internships between semesters and very few students do internships even in the summer. This is fine as their program is intense and they want people to focus on their craft. But, they don't even have a formal graduate internship program like other schools in Los Angeles! USC, Loyola, and Chapman do. They have full-time employees who find internships so that their students can have better opportunities to gain some experience.  In the interview, AFI explained that the internships they 'advertise' "You'd have to apply like everyone else." Which...is really silly to say. Of course, you have to apply to internships- any internships. The whole thing rubbed me the wrong way. They don't take internships seriously. They don't take getting jobs after graduating seriously. I'm not spending 100K+ for a school that laughs at the idea of becoming a working writer. Other programs I've interviewed for require you to have internships during the semester in order to even graduate.
> 
> I've since interviewed with LMU, Chapman, NYU, Columbia. I asked the same questions. I got a far better response. My dislike for AFI, and realizing that they are not the right fit for me, only intensified with every interview I had where I asked the same questions and received far better GROUNDED answers.
> 
> I will say, Columbia is similar to AFI in that they don't have an internship program. They focus on education and the intensity/value of the program- not jobs outside of it. But my Columbia interview was far better, despite the answers being very similar to AFI. Columbia had a better understanding that this is a shit ton of money to spend so you should go somewhere that will get you to where you want to go. And they were honest with me- if I want to be a working tv writer Columbia is probably not the right fit. AFI scoffed and laughed and stuck their noses up in the air like they were better than television, internships, and writing jobs in general. It takes a mind-baffling level of unawareness and snootiness to out-snoot an ivy league school. But AFI did it.
> 
> TL-DR; I determined in the interview that AFI was the wrong schools to fit my particular needs and aspirations.
> 
> 
> I am missing quite a few commas in here.......too lazy to fix


Thanks for sharing this experience- I was also waitlisted and can SERIOUSLY relate to your interview. Not sure it would be a good fit for me either. 

I come from a theatre/playwriting background where there's a somewhat greater emphasis on process and theory. From jump I was made to feel stupid for thinking and talking abstractly about the medium and the kinds of stories I want to tell. Which I understand, to a certain extent- ultimately you have to be able to break a story and do it convincingly. But aren't there a billion different ways to arrive at the nuts and bolts? Isn't that the point of school? Isn't that why I submitted a writing sample? It also felt like they were less interested in my background and more in my willingness to approach writing through their own perspectives. All in all, it felt like a big part of me wasn't invited to the table. I guess I was (maybe naively) hoping for a "many doors into the same room" kinda philosophy about screenwriting and storytelling generally. But no such luck. 

And they were very late. I get that it's LA but 35 mins isn't a rounding error. 

So happy for everyone who got in, though! I think it really does come down to what we're all individually looking for.


----------



## MilesofTrials

Late to the party. Got the waitlist email at the same time as everyone else.

So proud of each and every one who applied. It’s tough to offer yourself up on a platter and tie that to a dream as big as an MFA program. If we all mirror that courage in the path we choose for ourselves - be it writing or something else - no doubt we will all find success.


----------



## katiebonnie

I'm so interested to know who you guys interviewed with @aaaaa @equus_auctor @svgis ? 

@equus_auctor I also come from a theatre/live performance background but in my interview we literally didn't even discuss film really, they only wanted to know my life story and what stories I wanted to tell - then they were selling me on the course. 

I have never been to LA and didn't get to do the AFI info session so I'm getting worried that maybe this isn't the right place for me y'know? Does anyone know any stats about their career prospects? I was under the impression they did offer internships because they gave me a whole spiel about the internship opportunities.


----------



## aaaaa

katiebonnie said:


> I'm so interested to know who you guys interviewed with @aaaaa @equus_auctor @svgis ?
> 
> @equus_auctor I also come from a theatre/live performance background but in my interview we literally didn't even discuss film really, they only wanted to know my life story and what stories I wanted to tell - then they were selling me on the course.
> 
> I have never been to LA and didn't get to do the AFI info session so I'm getting worried that maybe this isn't the right place for me y'know? Does anyone know any stats about their career prospects? I was under the impression they did offer internships because they gave me a whole spiel about the internship opportunities.


Anna Thomas and Jesse Wigutow.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Since we're all sharing interview experiences and backgrounds, here's mine:

I come from an improv/skectch comedy background, having trained/written/performed at most of the big comedy theaters in LA (UCB, Secondy City, iO West (rip), The Pack, and a few more). Ultimatley, I want to write for television (sitcoms).

During the interview, I made it VERY clear that I wanted to be a staff writer (short-term goal) and eventually work my way up to becoming a showrunner (long-term goal). I also expressed an interest in writing features, because I want to have a portoflio that consists of pilots and features. My interviewers were very open and encouraging of my goals, both short-term and long-term. I guess we all had very different experiences lol.



katiebonnie said:


> I have never been to LA and didn't get to do the AFI info session so I'm getting worried that maybe this isn't the right place for me y'know? Does anyone know any stats about their career prospects? I was under the impression they did offer internships because they gave me a whole spiel about the internship opportunities.



Regarding internships -- so the 5 AFI Screenwriting Fellows that I spoke with all interned at production companies/studios. Personally, I wouldn't stress too much about internships. You'd be surprise by how many production companies there are in LA (from big production companies to indie productions). And with Zoom internships, you could probably intern for production companies in NY like A24.

Also, I believe @Chris W said the AFI Admissions Interview will be available some time this week so we'll have more information on stats and what not.


----------



## svgis

katiebonnie said:


> I'm so interested to know who you guys interviewed with @aaaaa @equus_auctor @svgis ?
> 
> @equus_auctor I also come from a theatre/live performance background but in my interview we literally didn't even discuss film really, they only wanted to know my life story and what stories I wanted to tell - then they were selling me on the course.
> 
> I have never been to LA and didn't get to do the AFI info session so I'm getting worried that maybe this isn't the right place for me y'know? Does anyone know any stats about their career prospects? I was under the impression they did offer internships because they gave me a whole spiel about the internship opportunities.


I also interviewed with Anna. 

And I can't speak to the internship thing, but as far as Los Angeles is concerned some people truly love it. I have friends who found themselves there, and feel that the city reflects their inner selves, dreams, and pace. Some can no longer picture living anywhere else now. It just really depends on your personality -- LA didn't gel with me, but it's a great fit for lots of people.


----------



## Chris W

Abbey Normal said:


> Also, I believe @Chris W said the AFI Admissions Interview will be available some time this week so we'll have more information on stats and what not.


@Alexa P. is currently scheduled to interview them later this week. Article probably won't be up on the site until late next week at the earliest. But it could take longer.


----------



## equus_auctor

katiebonnie said:


> I'm so interested to know who you guys interviewed with @aaaaa @equus_auctor @svgis ?
> 
> @equus_auctor I also come from a theatre/live performance background but in my interview we literally didn't even discuss film really, they only wanted to know my life story and what stories I wanted to tell - then they were selling me on the course.
> 
> I have never been to LA and didn't get to do the AFI info session so I'm getting worried that maybe this isn't the right place for me y'know? Does anyone know any stats about their career prospects? I was under the impression they did offer internships because they gave me a whole spiel about the internship opportunities.


Interviewed with Anna Thomas and Paola Villegas Soruco


----------



## jenamaya

Hey everyone! Got my acceptance yesterday morning as well. Still taking it all in Congrats to those who got in!  I’m so excited for what’s to come for all of us. I have a tingly feeling in my stomach that legendary things are going to be made this year. I hope we learn as much as we can from each other with the opportunity we have here and push each other to be the best writers and filmmakers we can be. 

Excited to meet you all this coming August! For those who are waitlisted, good luck! And for those who didn't get in, next year is just around the corner.


----------



## Abbey Normal

jenamaya said:


> Hey everyone! Got my acceptance yesterday morning as well. Still taking it all in Congrats to those who got in!  I’m so excited for what’s to come for all of us. I have a tingly feeling in my stomach that legendary things are going to be made this year. I hope we learn as much as we can from each other with the opportunity we have here and push each other to be the best writers and filmmakers we can be.
> 
> Excited to meet you all this coming August! For those who are waitlisted, good luck! And for those who didn't get in, next year is just around the corner.


 Nice!!!! Congrats : )


----------



## Abbey Normal

Oh boy....looks like I'm not getting any scholarships....ughhhhhhh. I was on such a high the last few days and now I'm at rock bottom.


----------



## aaaaa

Abbey Normal said:


> Oh boy....looks like I'm not getting any scholarships....ughhhhhhh. I was on such a high the last few days and now I'm at rock bottom.


Same here. I'm considering prostitution to fund my MFA.

I sat down with my 70-year-old mother and she agreed to chip in towards tuition: We figure she could charge $15 dollars a blowjob, I could charge $10. We'll have my tuition in ten thousand blowjobs.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Apparently, two people from last year did not receive a scholarshp, but ended up receiving one a month later. So, that's somewhat promising???


----------



## KDonthescene

Abbey Normal said:


> Oh boy....looks like I'm not getting any scholarships....ughhhhhhh. I was on such a high the last few days and now I'm at rock bottom.


I didn’t get anything either


----------



## Abbey Normal

KDonthescene said:


> I didn’t get anything either 😒


Welcome to the CDC - Crippling Debt Club 😒


----------



## MilesofTrials

Abbey Normal said:


> Apparently, two people from last year did not receive a scholarshp, but ended up receiving one a month later. So, that's somewhat promising???



Makes sense - if those with scholarship offers decline, scholarships get shuffled down to other applicants/acceptees (and waitlisted applicants get shuffled up into the class).


----------



## Chiarizka

Hi everyone, it's Chiara here, a deferred screenwriting fellow from last year  I can't honestly wait to meet you all! 

I was wondering, is there someone here who is still waiting to get an answer back for the scholarship? Because I know many fellows already know... But AFI hasn't sent me an email about it yet, so I was curious if I was the only one left or other people are still waiting!


----------



## katiebonnie

Hey everyone, I got $0 dollars too 🙃 


aaaaa said:


> Same here. I'm considering prostitution to fund my MFA.



Maybe we could start an Afi brothel? 😂🤣

I also asked about deferring for a year and they said no. And I asked if we could appeal the financial aid decision and they said no. Lol. 

Anyone know any ways for an international to get a loan because I don’t 😂


----------



## katiebonnie

Chiarizka said:


> Hi everyone, it's Chiara here, a deferred screenwriting fellow from last year  I can't honestly wait to meet you all!
> 
> I was wondering, is there someone here who is still waiting to get an answer back for the scholarship? Because I know many fellows already know... But AFI hasn't sent me an email about it yet, so I was curious if I was the only one left or other people are still waiting!


Did they send you a financial decision last year?


----------



## llueve

katiebonnie said:


> Anyone know any ways for an international to get a loan because I don’t 😂


My understanding is that US citizens and permanent residents can apply for federal student loans. Anyone outside of those categories can only apply for loans from private lenders (ie: banks; orgs who specialize in student loans).

For example (and this is not an endorsement of NerdWallet, I don't really know much about them): 7 International Student Loans for 2021 - NerdWallet

Interest rates for private lending tend to be high. I think usually interest accrues even while you are at school. I'm not sure if the interest is compounded. It's also important to look at the repayment schedule: how much will you have to pay per month? What happens if you can't? How many years will you be paying that amount? And how much money total will you end up paying once you are done paying for the loan plus the interest?

Maybe you already know all this stuff! If not, it is a lot to take in and understand, but it's important to understand it before you commit to it. As I'm sure you've heard, the US is notorious for having a lot of people in debt from attending school, debt that hampers their lives.


----------



## Chris W

llueve said:


> I'm not sure if the interest is compounded.


If it's acruiung it's compounding I thought?


----------



## katiebonnie

llueve said:


> My understanding is that US citizens and permanent residents can apply for federal student loans. Anyone outside of those categories can only apply for loans from private lenders (ie: banks; orgs who specialize in student loans).
> 
> For example (and this is not an endorsement of NerdWallet, I don't really know much about them): 7 International Student Loans for 2021 - NerdWallet
> 
> Interest rates for private lending tend to be high. I think usually interest accrues even while you are at school. I'm not sure if the interest is compounded. It's also important to look at the repayment schedule: how much will you have to pay per month? What happens if you can't? How many years will you be paying that amount? And how much money total will you end up paying once you are done paying for the loan plus the interest?
> 
> Maybe you already know all this stuff! If not, it is a lot to take in and understand, but it's important to understand it before you commit to it. As I'm sure you've heard, the US is notorious for having a lot of people in debt from attending school, debt that hampers their lives.


Yeah I already knew about this and had ruled it out because I just felt it was too risky tbh. I don't think it's worth it!  😂 

Even if you apply for all the scholarships in the world you still won't hear whether you've got them or not until it's too late...  I also have to prove I have the funds to get my visa and I don't haha.


----------



## llueve

Chris W said:


> If it's acruiung it's compounding I thought?


Well, there's two different ways for interest to accrue:
DISCLAIMER -- LLUEVE IS NOT AN ACCOUNTANT, FINANCIAL EXPERT, OR BANK. LLUEVE IS AN INTERNET USER AND LITTLE MORE.
Interest can accrue *only* on the loan amount. For example, you borrow $100. Interest is 1% monthly. Interest accrues *only* on the loan amount, so every month 1% of $100 (ie: $1) is added to your repayment total, but into a separate interest bucket. So every month, you consistently add $1 to the total money you have to repay. The amount added every month stays the same (as long as the interest % stays the same).

OR

Interest can be compounded, such that the interest amount is added to your borrowed amount every time it accrues. Again you borrowed $100 at 1% interest monthly. 
- Month 1, 1% of $100 is added to your total - which equals $1. Now your total is $101. 
- But Month 2, 1% of $101 is added to your total - that's $1.01. So your new total is $102.01. 
- And next month? It'll add 1% of $102.01 to your total (which is $1.02)...
- ...and so on every month until you've paid the whole thing off.
So the amount added every month changes.


----------



## llueve

katiebonnie said:


> Yeah I already knew about this and had ruled it out because I just felt it was too risky tbh. I don't think it's worth it!  😂
> 
> Even if you apply for all the scholarships in the world you still won't hear whether you've got them or not until it's too late...  I also have to prove I have the funds to get my visa and I don't haha.


I'm so sorry. I was an international student when I studied my undergrad degree and I understand this completely. It's a crap situation and all I can say is, I'm sorry.  
You are taking it with some humor, though, so that's good. Glad you are able to keep your chin up.  Wish I had a magic wand -- for you and for me! (or like a leprechaun?)


----------



## katiebonnie

llueve said:


> I'm so sorry. I was an international student when I studied my undergrad degree and I understand this completely. It's a crap situation and all I can say is, I'm sorry.
> You are taking it with some humor, though, so that's good. Glad you are able to keep your chin up.  Wish I had a magic wand -- for you and for me! (or like a leprechaun?)


Aw, honestly I'm really fine. I know there are people much worse off than me but it's a hard decision to make when I literally can't know the outcome 😂 Trying to decide whether or not it's worth it is just a total unknown either way.

Do leprechauns have magic wands?? You learn something new every day! 🤣


----------



## llueve

katiebonnie said:


> Aw, honestly I'm really fine. I know there are people much worse off than me but it's a hard decision to make when I literally can't know the outcome 😂 Trying to decide whether or not it's worth it is just a total unknown either way.
> 
> Do leprechauns have magic wands?? You learn something new every day! 🤣


lolll noooo I meant because of the pot of gooolllllld! 🌈💰🌈💰


----------



## katiebonnie

llueve said:


> lolll noooo I meant because of the pot of gooolllllld! 🌈💰🌈💰


yep, that makes more sense  🤣


----------



## Abbey Normal

Dear recently admitted AFI Fellows,

For those of you who received an AFI scholarship and were also fortunate enough to receive a scholarship elsewhere, please do us a solid and turn down your AFI offer. Just do it. Be like Nike and "Just Do It." You don't want to go to AFI, trust me! No...you want to go to USC or NYU or LMU or wherever.

Sincerely,
A recently admitted Screenwriting Fellow who received no scholarship 🤣


----------



## MilesofTrials

I will note, the US Fed (for the international students, its our monetary policy arm) decided yesterday not to raise interest rates. You may find that the interest rates on private loans to be manageable right now.

I have my own desire to be scooped up off the AFI Waitlist but not because someone couldn't afford their education.


----------



## Chris W

llueve said:


> Interest can accrue *only* on the loan amount. For example, you borrow $100. Interest is 1% monthly


Ahh you're right. I had a brain fart. Yeah definitely try and steer away from a compounding loan if you can. If that's even possible I don't know.


----------



## Chiarizka

katiebonnie said:


> Did they send you a financial decision last year?


I didn't ask for a scholarship last year!! So I was starting to panicking but another fellow contacted me and told me that she's waiting too for their final decision  sooo, let's wait!


----------



## katiebonnie

Chiarizka said:


> I didn't ask for a scholarship last year!! So I was starting to panicking but another fellow contacted me and told me that she's waiting too for their final decision  sooo, let's wait!


Ahhh I see! Well, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Chiarizka said:


> Hi everyone, it's Chiara here, a deferred screenwriting fellow from last year


Do you happen to know how many screenwriting fellows deferred? I know they usually take in 28 screenwriting fellows/year. So far there's you and an Aussie girl (don't ask how I know haha). I'm just curious to see if the cohort will be more than usual this year because of the pandemic.


----------



## Chiarizka

Abbey Normal said:


> Do you happen to know how many screenwriting fellows deferred? I know they usually take in 28 screenwriting fellows/year. So far there's you and an Aussie girl (don't ask how I know haha). I'm just curious to see if the cohort will be more than usual this year because of the pandemic.


Well I didn't know about this girl honestly ahaha I thought I was the only deferred one from screenwriting ahah so I think just the two of us?


----------



## katiebonnie

Okay so I'm pretty sure I will have to turn down the offer. There is simply no way of me getting enough money that isn't considered 'debt' by the government and so I won't be able to get a visa. AFI told me I wouldn't be able to work in my first year because of my visa limitations and when I asked how international students manage to survive with no income they said this:

"The reason working isn’t allowed in the first year is because you have essentially already shown that you have the necessary funds to support yourself for the first year."

Which is some elitist bull**** in my opinion hahaha 😂 . I dunno, I've not been given the best impression tbh but as an international I guess it's a different experience! We'll see if they say anything extra on the 27th 🤷‍♀️ (apologies for the rant!)


----------



## Abbey Normal

katiebonnie said:


> "The reason working isn’t allowed in the first year is because you have essentially already shown that you have the necessary funds to support yourself for the first year."
> 
> Which is some elitist bull**** in my opinion hahaha 😂 . I dunno, I've not been given the best impression tbh but as an international I guess it's a different experience! We'll see if they say anything extra on the 27th 🤷‍♀️ (apologies for the rant!)


Please rant!!! haha

It appears most graduate film programs forbid students to work, especially in their first year, esp at AFI. My friend was a TA in his second year at UCLA for his MFA and he told me it was super stressful having to crank out new pages every week on top of grading a ton of paperwork. Then again UCLA is significanlty cheaper.

FWIW, when you're a top 5 film school it's okay to be elitist lol.

I hope it all works out for you! I'd say start doing your research and apply to as many outside scholarships as you can possibly find.


----------



## katiebonnie

Abbey Normal said:


> Please rant!!! haha
> 
> It appears most graduate film programs forbid students to work, especially in their first year, esp at AFI. My friend was a TA in his second year at UCLA for his MFA and he told me it was super stressful having to crank out new pages every week on top of grading a ton of paperwork. Then again UCLA is significanlty cheaper.
> 
> FWIW, when you're a top 5 film school it's okay to be elitist lol.
> 
> I hope it all works out for you! I'd say start doing your research and apply to as many outside scholarships as you can possibly find.


Honestly that is baffling to me!! When I was 19 I legit worked 8 jobs at the same time and cannot imagine just not working at all?!  maybe I'm weird I dunno hahaha

Yeah, I just hoped that they also had actual real people working for them who weren't that way but yikes that phrasing just did not sit right with me. If I ever win the lottery or something and get to be a rich old lady, I want to pay for a load of low-income students to go to all these schools like, off you go, fight the system kids 🤣

But yeah, I'm still researching scholarships and I might give have a ton of questions on the 27th so apologies in advance!!


----------



## Abbey Normal

katiebonnie said:


> But yeah, I'm still researching scholarships and I might give have a ton of questions on the 27th so apologies in advance!!


Just keep your questions to a minimum during the info-session. I don't want AFI to put you on their "Annoying International Student Keeps Asking Questions, So She's Definitley Not Getting A Scholarship" list. 🤣


----------



## katiebonnie

Abbey Normal said:


> Just keep your questions to a minimum during the info-session. I don't want AFI to put you on their "Annoying International Student Keeps Asking Questions, So She's Definitley Not Getting A Scholarship" list. 🤣


Think I am probably already the unintentional founder of this list  😂  😂


----------



## Abbey Normal

Did anyone get a text/call from their interviewer? I just got a text from Ed Decter to set up a Zoom call to talk about AFI and how they want me in the fall. Guess I'm going to ask him about getting some of that sweet AFI money that's sitting in the vault haha.

AFI = Affordable Film Institute


----------



## KDonthescene

Abbey Normal said:


> Did anyone get a text/call from their interviewer? I just got a text from Ed Decter to set up a Zoom call to talk about AFI and how they want me in the fall. Guess I'm going to ask him about getting some of that sweet AFI money that's sitting in the vault haha.
> 
> AFI = Affordable Film Institute


Yes, I got a call, partly to remind me of the Zoom info session on Saturday. Did you get the email with the link for that? I know they said some folks didn’t...


----------



## Abbey Normal

KDonthescene said:


> Yes, I got a call, partly to remind me of the Zoom info session on Saturday. Did you get the email with the link for that? I know they said some folks didn’t...


Just finished my call. It was more or less a "Hey, congrats again we hope to see you this fall." He did mention that this year was by far the most competitive (they received roughly 80% more applicants). So everyone that got in -- go ahead and give yourself a pat on the back. I did ask about the number of cohorts for screenwriting and it looks like we'll have around 31-32, including deferrals.

Ed did stress that writers should begin to brainstorm ideas/pitches for potential projects (pilots/features) so that come fall, we have lots of materials to workshop. If you're already doing that, then great! And if you're not doing that, then you better be reading screenplays and tv pilots!

Re: link - Yes, I received the zoom link for the info-session. I have a lot of questions that I hope will be answered this weekend haha.


----------



## Chris W

Abbey Normal said:


> He did mention that this year was by far the most competitive (they received roughly 80% more applicants). So everyone that got in -- go ahead and give yourself a pat on the back.


Wow. I wonder how many applicants that actually is?


----------



## Abbey Normal

Chris W said:


> Wow. I wonder how many applicants that actually is?


I imagine A SHIT TON!!! Probably the same case for other schools, too.


----------



## Chris W

Abbey Normal said:


> I imagine A SHIT TON!!! Probably the same case for other schools, too.


But how much IS a shit ton? I know it's a technical term.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Chris W said:


> But how much IS a shit ton? I know it's a technical term.


Can't really say. But...I'll let you know after the info-session.


----------



## catmom

Abbey Normal said:


> He did mention that this year was by far the most competitive (they received roughly 80% more applicants).


Oh my gosh though, this makes me feel a lot better about being waitlisted/rejected everywhere.


----------



## sallyfilm

katiebonnie said:


> Okay so I'm pretty sure I will have to turn down the offer. There is simply no way of me getting enough money that isn't considered 'debt' by the government and so I won't be able to get a visa. AFI told me I wouldn't be able to work in my first year because of my visa limitations and when I asked how international students manage to survive with no income they said this:
> 
> "The reason working isn’t allowed in the first year is because you have essentially already shown that you have the necessary funds to support yourself for the first year."
> 
> Which is some elitist bull**** in my opinion hahaha 😂 . I dunno, I've not been given the best impression tbh but as an international I guess it's a different experience! We'll see if they say anything extra on the 27th 🤷‍♀️ (apologies for the rant!)


I know this from friends, but the student visa doesn't allow you to work, though, at outside employment other than at the school. AFI only offers TA positions during the Second Year with a small stipend, unfortunately. To get a student visa, you need to have full proof of tuition and living expenses, so that's not really on AFI but visa restrictions, etc., from the US government


----------



## nvf101

katiebonnie said:


> Okay so I'm pretty sure I will have to turn down the offer. There is simply no way of me getting enough money that isn't considered 'debt' by the government and so I won't be able to get a visa. AFI told me I wouldn't be able to work in my first year because of my visa limitations and when I asked how international students manage to survive with no income they said this:
> 
> "The reason working isn’t allowed in the first year is because you have essentially already shown that you have the necessary funds to support yourself for the first year."
> 
> Which is some elitist bull**** in my opinion hahaha 😂 . I dunno, I've not been given the best impression tbh but as an international I guess it's a different experience! We'll see if they say anything extra on the 27th 🤷‍♀️ (apologies for the rant!)


Hey @katiebonnie , I am also an international student (London, UK). I've been looking at funding a decent chunk of my tuition through a private loan. But are you saying that this would mean I am unlikely to be approved for a visa? 
I hope not as currently that was my only hope...


----------



## MilesofTrials

nvf101 said:


> Hey @katiebonnie , I am also an international student (London, UK). I've been looking at funding a decent chunk of my tuition through a private loan. But are you saying that this would mean I am unlikely to be approved for a visa?
> I hope not as currently that was my only hope...



You're okay.  Private loans are acceptable for funding for purposes of U.S. Student Visas (you see a section on this on your Form I-20 that you will fill out). You must, however, have verification that the loan has been approved or for conditional loans that will be approved after submission of your I-20 or DS-2019.


----------



## nvf101

Ahhh thank you so much for clarification @MilesofTrials ! That is a huge relief. Thought I might have to wave goodbye to the dream right there.

I know AFI have set an in house deadline of April 25th for I-20 submissions but do any of you good people on here happen to know what is a normal submission date for the I-20 info? Thinking I might need a bit more time than that to get pre-approved on a loan etc.

Any advice much appreciated


----------



## Abbey Normal

nvf101 said:


> Ahhh thank you so much for clarification @MilesofTrials ! That is a huge relief. Thought I might have to wave goodbye to the dream right there.
> 
> I know AFI have set an in house deadline of April 25th for I-20 submissions but do any of you good people on here happen to know what is a normal submission date for the I-20 info? Thinking I might need a bit more time than that to get pre-approved on a loan etc.
> 
> Any advice much appreciated


I would reach out to AFI admissions. Or, wait till Saturday and bring this up during the info-session. I'm sure other international applicants will want to know too.


----------



## nvf101

Abbey Normal said:


> I would reach out to AFI admissions. Or, wait till Saturday and bring this up during the info-session. I'm sure other international applicants will want to know too.


I reached out to AFI and they said an approved loan is definitely an acceptable funding source for the I-20 - so that’s definitely a relief.


----------



## katiebonnie

nvf101 said:


> Hey @katiebonnie , I am also an international student (London, UK). I've been looking at funding a decent chunk of my tuition through a private loan. But are you saying that this would mean I am unlikely to be approved for a visa?
> I hope not as currently that was my only hope...


Hey! Apologies for the late reply. So, I actually ruled out the private loans because the interest rates were so high and you have to start paying them back immediately and it all felt too risky. My family were looking into getting a second mortgage but apparently that is considered debt - basically that’s what I was talking about but your private loan is fine!


----------



## MilesofTrials

For those on the wait list, check your email. Looks like AFI has a full class this year. With the deposit deadline already passed, I don't expect there to be much, if any, movement from the wait list.


----------



## llueve

MilesofTrials said:


> For those on the wait list, check your email. Looks like AFI has a full class this year. With the deposit deadline already passed, I don't expect there to be much, if any, movement from the wait list.


I declined my spot in the class, so at least one student made it off the list I would think!

(I declined because, in short, I could not afford it.)


----------



## Chris W

Thanks for letting them know. Bummer about the cost though. Are you going somewhere else? Or applying again next year?


----------



## llueve

Chris W said:


> Thanks for letting them know. Bummer about the cost though. Are you going somewhere else? Or applying again next year?


Trying against next year I think... and continuing to save $


----------



## Chris W

Be sure to update your applications on the with as much information as you have as it helps the site calculate a lot of important data for each school. See how the site uses this amazing data in the article below:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School






If you could update your application with all the important notification dates, your final status (accepted, rejected, off waitlist, attending... etc), how much scholarship money was awarded (if any), your undergraduate degree, GPA, test scores etc that would be AWESOME and very helpful to the site's members. If you could update your application with examples of your submitted material that would be even more awesome.

The Acceptance Rates & Data page for each school uses all this data to help future applicants. To see the data for a particular film school, find your school in our film school database and select the Acceptance Rates & Data tab. If there are enough applications in our database, you enjoy access to valuable tips and information.


----------



## Chris W

For those that are attending now... Are you interested in being interviewed for an article on our site? It'll be a great help to current and future applicants. 






						Current Film School Students: Would you like to be interviewed for an article on the site?
					

Do you currently attend a BA/BFA or MA/MFA film program? Do you want to share the highs and lows of your film school experience with thousands of other community members? Reply to this thread OR direct message me to be added to our interview list!   Please check out our student interview series...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

